# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - October 2016



## SpamMisery (Oct 1, 2016)

On October 12, 1492, Christopher Columbus landed in America.







All went down hill from there really.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 1, 2016)

Luckily he never landed here.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 1, 2016)

Where did you buy your calendar?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 1, 2016)

Fuck!!!! I thought today was 30th of September!!!! See my above post taking the piss out of Spammy. 

I missed 2 fucking appointments yesterday. Including a driving lesson.  - what a clown


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Fuck!!!! I thought today was 30th of September!!!! See my above post taking the piss out of Spammy.
> 
> I missed 2 fucking appointments yesterday. Including a driving lesson.  - what a clown


Ha. Me too! I was absolutely certain it was Thursday until about 5pm.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 1, 2016)

American piss take but still funny: Mr. Autumn Man Walking Down Street With Cup Of Coffee, Wearing Sweater Over Plaid Collared Shirt


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 1, 2016)

*... it's 'Black' History Month again ...*

















*... will anyone try to distribute any books about 'Black' History?*​


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Fuck!!!! I thought today was 30th of September!!!! See my above post taking the piss out of Spammy.
> 
> I missed 2 fucking appointments yesterday. Including a driving lesson.  - what a clown


Haha ￼


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *... it's 'Black' History Month again ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will they be pitching up outside the Black Cultural Archives then, since it's Black History Month?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 1, 2016)

It's like Groundhog Day meets Back to the Future on here today.....


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2016)

Carrying on from last month's thread: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - September 2016


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2016)

Brixton Come Together was excellent today. More actual community than a million Pop Brixton's put together.


----------



## technical (Oct 1, 2016)

Agreed. Great fun - spent a lovely couple of hours with my daughter down there this afternoon


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2016)

It was blooming rainy earlier on.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2016)

Last month editor was asking about Dexter Playground.

Talked to someone I know today who is opposing the closure of the Dexter ( on Railton Road).

It now as one of those live in guardian type security companies in it.

This is also relevant to Loughborough Junction (bimble) as it appears Council is closing several of its adventure playgrounds.

The concern is that , apart from the loss to young people, they may be sold off. As it now is the case at LJ if the Masterplan for the area is agreed.

So it looks like the Council is not only withdrawing from provision of adventure playgrounds but is also looking at disposing on sites.

Petition here to oppose closure of Dexter.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 2, 2016)

Its such an underused area - it spends most of the year locked up and empty. I heard that was issues with insurance. 
Was that so they could say its not used much so it could be sold off?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Its such an underused area - it spends most of the year locked up and empty. I heard that was issues with insurance.
> Was that so they could say its not used much so it could be sold off?


I heard a while back that there was a dispute between community groups about who had the right to access.

One of the people/groups died last year (Colin Marriott of Lysada) so one would have thought it could have been resolved by now.

In fact it could surely have been resolved whilst the person was alive.

But this is Lambeth - where even the dead sometimes vote!

The whole issue has been rumbling on for many many years - the extract below is from a council report for a meeting held on 3rd May 2007:

"Two representatives from the Dexter Adventure Playground
addressed the Committee and expressed their concerns regarding
the £39,000 funding that was awarded to the playground. They
emphasised that the playground had been closed for nearly two
years, denying the children and young people in the community their
right to use the facility. The Lambeth Youth Sports and
Development (LYSADA) want to reopen the playground but, until
certain health and safety issues, including raising the height of the
fence is addressed, the playground will remain closed. Lastly, they
hoped that the Committee will take action to ensure that the funding
is released and spent.

Councillor Heywood addressed the Committee and highlighted the
good work undertaken by Colin Marriott. She stated that she was
keen to support LYSADA/Dexter Road and had been involved in
trying to unlock the funding and had several meetings with officers.
She emphasised that once funding was released, the money should
be used to raise the height of the fence in order to reduce criminal
activity and to re-surface any un-playable areas as recommended
by ROSPA.

The Chair suggested that a short report should be produced on
Dexter Road on the funding/spending issues and be circulated to
the committee.

The Chair agreed to meet with the Divisional Director Inclusions and
Standards after the meeting to discuss any outstanding issues."

Looks like the only living person who could give a comprehensive overview of this might be Councillor Rachel Heywood.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 2, 2016)

Off to the Bullfinch arch later for Oktoberfest brews.....yummy 

Walking around the market earlier this morning, weird , boarded up arches, yuppy breakfasts, cheap leaks from the farmer's market and the final bits of electric avenue being installed. The changes continue....


----------



## magneze (Oct 2, 2016)

Brixton Come Together was excellent if wet fun. Family Atlantica turned in one of the best live performances I've seen. Really special.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 2, 2016)

magneze said:


> Brixton Come Together was excellent if wet fun. Family Atlantica turned in one of the best live performances I've seen. Really special.



They were great. At 7pm the sound system crashed though and it sounded fucking awful...I went behind the stage and the monitors were sounding great, but out front it was shit....dunno who was doing the sound, but they seemed a but clueless....


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2016)

Some pics (with urbanites!): 





















Brixton Come Together – rain fails to dampen community spirits at lovely Brixton free festival


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 2, 2016)

They surely couldn't sell the playground off, was is it not open?. Its been like that for years.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2016)

See a play about community-dividing gentrification in Brixton's community-dividing gentrifying Pop Brixton and fork out £10 for the privilege.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> They surely couldn't sell the playground off, was is it not open?. Its been like that for years.


If libraries are fair game, why not playgrounds?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> See a play about community-dividing gentrification in Brixton's community-dividing gentrifying Pop Brixton and fork out £10 for the privilege.



Regarding your twitter exchange with them, they could have used the Karibu - a self-financing black-led community facility in the same central Brixton area. Of course Karibu might have cost more to hire?

But then again maybe they see themselves as either entering the Burning Fiery Furnace which is Pop Brixton - or reaching out to middle class white people to tell their story.

Who am I to judge?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Regarding your twitter exchange with them, they could have used the Karibu - a self-financing black-led community facility in the same central Brixton area. Of course Karibu might have cost more to hire?
> 
> But then again maybe they see themselves as either entering the Burning Fiery Furnace which is Pop Brixton - or reaching out to middle class white people to tell their story.


Given the extremely narrow demographic that Pop is designed for, its narrow reach into the wider Brixton community and the £10 admission fee, I'm not really sure who they're hoping to attract, or what they hope to achieve by showing it there.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> See a play about community-dividing gentrification in Brixton's community-dividing gentrifying Pop Brixton and fork out £10 for the privilege.




Staged in Pop Brixton, is this ironic or cunning?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2016)

It's disgraceful that this group claiming to represent the voices of the local community are allowed to make their own choices about where they want to present their performance.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It's disgraceful that this group claiming to represent the voices of the local community are allowed to make their own choices about where they want to present their performance.


Surely the proof of the pudding will be in the attending as it were, but I'm not going to pay £10 to find out. 

I dare say there is much to be gained from paid-for lectures and agitprop, but when you pay for it you can choose your poison.

I was very taken with the former Bishop Primus of the Episcopal Church of Scotland telling us at the Conway Hall that he thinks he believes in God, but he stopped believing in life after death some years ago. That cost me £5 - but clarified some issues which had long concerned me.

I am sure there could be an audience for Nitrovox at Pop Brixton. If all their customers saw attending Pop Brixton as a reactionary political statement Brixton would have been 80% OUT not 80% IN.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 3, 2016)

Late to the party but - kinda interesting and surprisingly LONG (7 minutes plus!) item on Channel 4 News on Saturday discussed a new film discussing Brixton's changes and gentrification dilemmas. Select Saturday's bulletin and the caption marked 'Beautifying Brixton' (urgh, crap summary which doesn't reflect what was said AT ALL....) or try direct here... Catch up


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely the proof of the pudding will be in the attending as it were, but I'm not going to pay £10 to find out.


Neither will many people from the very community that they're purporting to represent, I'd wager.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Late to the party but - kinda interesting and surprisingly LONG (7 minutes plus!) item on Channel 4 News on Saturday discussed a new film discussing Brixton's changes and gentrification dilemmas. Select Saturday's bulletin and the caption marked 'Beautifying Brixton' (urgh, crap summary which doesn't reflect what was said AT ALL....) or try direct here... Catch up


He gets the word 'vibrant' in within the first 5 seconds! We spoke about this film on here ages ago, btw. Interesting interview.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> Neither will many people from the very community that they're purporting to represent, I'd wager.


what is the point of preaching to the converted? surely the £10 paying random customers of Pop need to hear this more than 'the community' who are well aware of what is going on. I say good luck to them.


----------



## Winot (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> what is the point of preaching to the converted?



Are you trying to get a ban?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> what is the point of preaching to the converted? surely the £10 paying random customers of Pop need to hear this more than 'the community' who are well aware of what is going on. I say good luck to them.


And what's the point of performing to Pop Brixton customers, most of whom are going to be tourists and upmarket grazers/boozers. What do you think will change?

And don't you have a problem with a play that is supposedly representing the local community being set in a venue and at a price that automatically excludes a great chunk of them? I do, but each to their own, eh?


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

Winot said:


> Are you trying to get a ban?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> what is the point of preaching to the converted? surely the £10 paying random customers of Pop need to hear this more than 'the community' who are well aware of what is going on. I say good luck to them.



Why are you so relentlessly reasonable?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> what is the point of preaching to the converted?


It's rather easier than preaching to the unconverted


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> It's rather easier than preaching to the unconverted



For a start, they don't try to turn you into the soup course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> For a start, they don't try to turn you into the soup course.


Quite


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

Winot said:


> Are you trying to get a ban?


what for? Its a valid opinion. I think the trust funded, the highly paid and tourists *do* need to know what is going on. I've no idea if this production can reach out to them but they need to know what is happening and how other people feel about it.



editor said:


> What do you think will change?


Is the production representing the 'community' or is it some people from the community putting on a show?  I'm of the opinion that theatre productions/ music shows/ community art shows rarely change anything. Its a small event at a small venue. I don't know much about this group or their background or their motivation - so I see no reason to slag them off. If it educates anyone at all then they are doing well.

A few months ago I started my 'hopeless thread' now I'm seeing some tiny green shoots of hope here and there - more demos, more events, more people talking about the isssues, more people sounding angry about the shit that is going on. Occassionally it even makes it into mainstream tv media. Its all about changing public opinions.

I recall being involved events in the 80s and 90 and loads of people moaned - _why do it? why do it there? why charge so much money for it? _and_ who the hell are you to do it anyway? _- if we had listened there would have been no Winter Pride (fundraisering events), no benefit concerts, no queer Pride in the '90s and no EuroPride in 1992 or since.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why are you so relentlessly reasonable?


I don't know. In my menopausal state its a fucking miracle no one is dead yet.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> It's rather easier than preaching to the unconverted


I love this notion that anyone affected by gentrification can be lumped together as "the converted" and anyone forking out £10 at Pop must be "unconverted." I'm sure some of the people there are smart enough to know full well the impact gentrification has had in the area.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> I recall being involved events in the 80s and 90 and loads of people moaned - _why do it? why do it there? why charge so much money for it? _and_ who the hell are you to do it anyway? _- if we had listened there would have been no Winter Pride (fundraisering events), no benefit concerts, no queer Pride in the '90s and no EuroPride in 1992 or since.


I, like many others of my generation, also played a part in those movements, but I'm struggling to see the relevance to this particular Pop Brixton event.

I told some of the traders about this event today and they laughed out loud at the incongruity of it. I also find it funny (in a facepalm way).

The arches that are_ literally next door_ are are being shut down and the local community pushed out, while a production with the title of Protest and Struggle is playing in the very place that is, by its nature and pricing, playing a part in ongoing social exclusion.



> Our new production reflects on thoughts & emotions shared by Brixton residents re changes in their community


The strapline is: Words By You. Music By Us. I wonder if any of the "us" will be there...

But I don't want to argue endlessly about this. It's not a huge thing. It's just Brixton chatter.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> See a play about community-dividing gentrification in Brixton's community-dividing gentrifying Pop Brixton and fork out £10 for the privilege.


 no lumping together in that sentence at all?

I'm not a customer /fan of Pop Brixton - but I accept I'm not the target market, and don't see the point in slagging off their customers all the time.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> no lumping together in that sentence at all?
> 
> I'm not a customer /fan of Pop Brixton - but I accept I'm not the target market, and don't see the point in slagging off their customers all the time.


Where have I slagged off their customers? And given the size of this thread and what I hear in the real world all the time, it's hardly unfair to call Pop Brixton community dividing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I, like many others of my generation, also played a part in those movements, but I'm struggling to see the relevance to this particular Pop Brixton event.


 because this was exactly the sort of thing was said about some of our* events:


editor said:


> And don't you have a problem with a play that is supposedly representing the local community being set in a venue and at a price that automatically excludes a great chunk of them?


 People also said _how will this ever change things? _

But then we* were fundraising to put on some of biggest free music events in Europe at the time. But together with lots and lots of other events/plays/songs/demos/actions/etc it changed public opinions.  

*LAGPOC Lesbian and Gay Organising Committee 89 - 92


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> because this was exactly the sort of thing was said about some of our* events:
> People also said _how will this ever change things? _
> 
> But then we* were fundraising to put on some of biggest free music events in Europe at the time. But together with lots and lots of other events/plays/songs/demos/actions/etc it changed public opinions.
> ...


I'm really not seeing how you can draw any valid comparisons with an exclusive £10 event in a painfully trendy box park selling pricey food and drink to the well heeled with events put on by the inclusive gay rights movement of the 80s and 90s.

But you tell me how you think it might change things for the better because I'm all out of ideas here.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 3, 2016)

editor said:


> I'm really not seeing how you can draw any valid comparisons with an exclusive £10 event in a painfully trendy box park selling pricey food and drink to the well heeled with events put on by the inclusive gay rights movement of the 80s and 90s.
> 
> But you tell me how you think it might change things for the better because I'm all out of ideas here.


Not everyone didn't think our '_expensive_' fundraisers /events were '_inclusive_' back then. We had concerts/plays/events and charged whatever going rate we thought we could get away with. Seems people look back at them more fondly now, as part of a _movement_, but thats not what a lot of people said at the time - the community could have been fairly to said be _divided in its opinions_ on what we did/ what we charged for it. Everyone I recall had an opinion on how we should do it differently. 

Consequently I prefer not to slag off others efforts to put a message over/ put on an event / raise money.  Give them a chance.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 3, 2016)

Word!


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Not everyone didn't think our '_expensive_' fundraisers /events were '_inclusive_' back then. We had concerts/plays/events and charged whatever going rate we thought we could get away with. Seems people look back at them more fondly now, as part of a _movement_, but thats not what a lot of people said at the time - the community could have been fairly to said be _divided in its opinions_ on what we did/ what we charged for it. Everyone I recall had an opinion on how we should do it differently.
> 
> Consequently I prefer not to slag off others efforts to put a message over/ put on an event / raise money.  Give them a chance.


You seem to be mistaking this event for some kind of fundraiser. It's not.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2016)

editor said:


> You seem to be mistaking this event for some kind of fundraiser. It's not.


What exactly is it?

If you read the threads here "changes in their community" would be about changes in venues and shops etc in central Brixton particularly currently the arches. 
Or then again it could be about estate regeneration.

I recall being at a planning meeting of the Black Cultural Archive - maybe around 2002 - when Linda Bellos demanded to know whether Lambeth Council had consulted the people of Thornton Heath where most of the Brixton black people had moved to or were moving to. Maybe it could even be about this?

The other point about cost - Oval House used to charge £7 when I attended their avant-garde productions 20 years ago. Presumably £10 is not unreasonable - allowing for inflation.

Not wanting to be awkward, but I do want to give a new voice a chance, as friend of dorothy says.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What exactly is it?


It's a commercial production company performing a piece called "Protest and Struggle" which "reflects on thoughts & emotions shared by Brixton residents re changes in their community" and it's taking place in a venue which is very much associated with a somewhat narrow, nu-Brixton demographic and tourists. 

Their website doesn't offer any detail about which residents were consulted about the changes in their community or how they were approached.

It is not a fundraiser, they are not a registered charity or a campaign group, and there appears to be no concessions for locals or anyone else for this performance, which charges £10 a head.

I believe that describes the event fairly and accurately.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2016)

editor said:


> It's a commercial production company performing a piece called "Protest and Struggle" which "reflects on thoughts & emotions shared by Brixton residents re changes in their community" and it's taking place in a venue which is very much associated with a somewhat narrow, nu-Brixton demographic and tourists.
> 
> Their website doesn't offer any detail about which residents were consulted about the changes in their community or how they were approached.
> 
> ...


So would you say this is a DJ spinning the decks, a rapper rapping their raps or a full-blown mini theatrical production involving people acting parts?

Then again do you think it is voicing regrets about a passing lifestyle of innocent and egalitarian enjoyment, or is it all hail the all conquering capitalist gentrification?
Moreover when Beethoven wrote his opera Fidelio about torture and abuse of political prisoners, did he cite sources - or consult victims or oppressive Princes (who ultimately one could say paid his wages).


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> So would you say this is a DJ spinning the decks, a rapper rapping their raps or a full-blown mini theatrical production involving people acting parts?
> 
> Then again do you think it is voicing regrets about a passing lifestyle of innocent and egalitarian enjoyment, or is it all hail the all conquering capitalist gentrification?
> Moreover when Beethoven wrote his opera Fidelio about torture and abuse of political prisoners, did he cite sources - or consult victims or oppressive Princes (who ultimately one could say paid his wages).


If you're that interested, why don't you pay £10 to find out?


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

Here's how the Food Court looks today.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

It was proper autumnal last night when I walked home. Had to zip up my coat it was so blooming chilly.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 4, 2016)

Its a shame they broke the terms of their lease as it was quite a nice little place.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Its a shame they broke the terms of their lease as it was quite a nice little place.


Except the traders didn't break the terms of their lease. They were granted premises licenses by Lambeth, in fact. The landlord broke the terms, and the traders paid the price. Please try and get these things right.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2016)

editor said:


> Except the traders didn't break the terms of their lease. They were granted premises licenses by Lambeth, in fact. The landlord broke the terms, and the traders paid the price. Please try and get these things right.


? I take it the landlords were the ones who got planning permission? 
What rules were broken?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 4, 2016)

I didnt say the traders broke the lease.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 4, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I didnt say the traders broke the lease.


It has been quite inaccurately reported in some quarters so I am not sure how you could be expected to know what the details are anyway!


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

CH1 said:


> ? I take it the landlords were the ones who got planning permission?
> What rules were broken?


It was reported here last month. I spoke to the people behind it and they were heartbroken after putting in so much effort. Some of the traders lost a lot of money.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 4, 2016)

There's this film about Brixton at the London Film Festival 'A Moving Image'

Quite a hard film to google as you can appreciate. It's been shown on 3 occasions. Predictably the Ritzy screening is sold out.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's this film about Brixton at the London Film Festival 'A Moving Image'
> 
> Quite a hard film to google as you can appreciate. It's been shown on 3 occasions. Predictably the Ritzy screening is sold out.


Trailer here


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 4, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> View attachment 93373
> 
> Word!



Two words:

Fucking hippy!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 4, 2016)

editor said:


> You seem to be mistaking this event for some kind of fundraiser. It's not.


 no



friendofdorothy said:


> Consequently I prefer not to slag off others efforts to *put a message over*/ *put on an event* / raise money.  Give them a chance.


I didn't assume it was a fundraiser. 
Young artists/actors/musicians/creative people of all kinds need to make a living too.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

The Blog is running a helium-weighted piece of throwaway PR fluff about Our Great Leader if anyone's interested: Is the council listening? Leader Lib Peck says it is


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2016)

cross-posted from the bus thread -

there's an open day event / family fun day sort of thing at Stockwell bus garage Saturday 16 October (a few minutes' walk from Stockwell Underground) - more here


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2016)

Lots of well pissed off parents over this: 







Brixton’s adventure playgrounds: confusion and anger over unexplained closure


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2016)

^ Thanks for doing that.
The same 'unexplained' closure here in Loughborough Junction, of the lovely Gordon Grove adventure playground.

Difference being that here Lambeth have been very clear about the fact that they are now actively looking to sell the land to a developer for flats.
(I'm not a parent and I'm well pissed off too).

Please people take 1 minute to sign the petition linked in that buzz article, these places are really important in so many ways.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 5, 2016)

Didn't a gas / water company have to pay for the newer Dexter's equipment in order to dig up the site? They might have an interest in stopping any redevelopment - as it was less than 5 years ago.


----------



## bimble (Oct 5, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Didn't a gas / water company have to pay for the newer Dexter's equipment in order to dig up the site? They might have an interest in stopping any redevelopment - as it was less than 5 years ago.


Hoping for a gas / water company to step in and save our playgrounds is probably a better bet than quoting article 31 of the UN convention on the rights of the child at lambeth by email. 
“That every child has the right to rest and leisure, to engage in play and recreational activities - That member governments shall respect and promote the right of the child to participate fully in cultural and artistic life and shall encourage the provision of appropriate and equal opportunities for recreational and leisure activity.”


----------



## discobastard (Oct 5, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cross-posted from the bus thread -
> 
> there's an open day event / family fun day sort of thing at Stockwell bus garage Saturday 16 October (a few minutes' walk from Stockwell Underground) - more here


Go Ahead, who are putting this on is a multinational corporate that runs transport networks across the UK and Singapore.  They made an operating profit last year of £157 million.
I'm surprised there haven't been calls for it to be boycotted.  It certainly puts sponsorship by local estate agents into perspective.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 5, 2016)

Quick....someone say 'approved list'....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 5, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Go Ahead, who are putting this on is a multinational corporate that runs transport networks across the UK and Singapore.  They made an operating profit last year of £157 million.
> I'm surprised there haven't been calls for it to be boycotted.  It certainly puts sponsorship by local estate agents into perspective.


but they have old buses!


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 5, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Quick....someone say 'approved list'....


Nobody wants to be jinxed by making the Approved List


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 5, 2016)

editor said:


> Lots of well pissed off parents over this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a notice pinned to the fence with some blurb about why it's closed. 

Didnt have time to read it but will try and take a look tomorrow morning


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blog is running a helium-weighted piece of throwaway PR fluff about Our Great Leader if anyone's interested: Is the council listening? Leader Lib Peck says it is



My friend who is supportive of the Blog said Cllr Peck didnt get questioned hard enough. To be fair Peck is past master at this kind of NuLabour middle of the road not really saying anything that might frighten the horses.

This does grate:



> She admits that “It’s fair to say that Labour Party politics isn’t in the best state at the moment. I hope having had the leadership election the party can pull together and looks at who the real people are we should be challenging – and that is the government.”



Coded attack on Corbyn. Looking at some Cllrs twitter and they were supporting the anyone but Corbyn candidate. 

It was her lot that tried to get rid of Corbyn. Instead of challenging this government. 

All the talk of "fairness" is still Nu Labour. Its about class and the inequality that follows from that. . So I wish politicians like her would just say that.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> All the talk of "fairness" is still Nu Labour. Its about class and the inequality that follows from that. . So I wish politicians like her would just say that.


Doesn't she kind of say that?



			
				BB said:
			
		

> "It’s a fascinating borough. I love its diversity, but we have to recognise that, at one level, some very rich people sit alongside some very poor people – there’s a huge diversity.” Peck says the council will use proceeds from regeneration to tackle inequality which is, in some ways, its most difficult problem.



I agree, the questioning could have gone a bit deeper though.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 93400
> 
> Here's how the Food Court looks today.



The one off Electric lane :-O

That was fab.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2016)

The Ritzy workers will be on strike tomorrow


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The Ritzy workers will be on strike tomorrow


If they occupied the place and declared workers control and showed Venezuelan revolutionary films I might come along and support them.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> If they occupied the place and declared workers control and showed Venezuelan revolutionary films I might come along and support them.


They get my support regardless. It's fantastic what they're doing. 

Second Brixton Ritzy strike marches to London Film Festival at Leicester Sq, Fri 7th Oct


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> They get my support regardless. It's fantastic what they're doing.
> 
> Second Brixton Ritzy strike marches to London Film Festival at Leicester Sq, Fri 7th Oct


OK - but can you tell me why none of the other Cineworld group cinemas are on strike? They must all be on similar pay and conditions.

Curiously despite the politicised nature of the Ritzy workforce there is little spin-off in us in Brixton NOT being force-fed Hollywood shit is there?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah, what's with these lefty troublemakers striking for decent pay, protection and benefits, when other are willing to take shit from the man!!!!????


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Hackney Picture House Staff are on board

A Living Wage for Hackney Picturehouse Staff | Facebook


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Curiously despite the politicised nature of the Ritzy workforce there is little spin-off in us in Brixton NOT being force-fed Hollywood shit is there?


The strike isn't about the artistic nature of the films being shown: it's about fighting for a decent wage and decent working conditions for the workers, something all Brixtonites should support.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

Yeah....but why are they showing Bridget's Jone's Baby when there are poor babies out there that need to be seen too?

Them red ritzy beatniks have such double standards....


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> The strike isn't about the artistic nature of the films being shown: it's about fighting for a decent wage and decent working conditions for the workers, something all Brixtonites should support.


Do you support the RMT strike on Southern - about not being able to close doors on trains? When Thameslink drivers have been doing this since 1994?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Do you support the RMT strike on Southern - about not being able to close doors on trains? When Thameslink drivers have been doing this since 1994?


Happy to discuss this in an appropriate thread.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

What's that got to do with the Ritzy staff's strike?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2016)

I did ask earlier about the situation of the other unfortunate employees of Cineworld Group but answer came there none.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I did ask earlier about the situation of the other unfortunate employees of Cineworld Group but answer came there none.


The Ritzy workers are fighting for all Picturehouse workers but the decision to strike is up to each branch. 



> Good luck to Hackney Picturehouse workers who's ballot for industrial action results come in this afternoon! Follow them here and spread to word to East London that the cinema worker revolt is well underway! say NO to poverty wages dished out by multi million ££££ making corporate bosses
> 
> A Living Wage for Ritzy Staff | Facebook


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I did ask earlier about the situation of the other unfortunate employees of Cineworld Group but answer came there none.



I posted that Hackney were on board too...


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

Fans of overpriced tut and tack will be disappointed to learn that it looks like Tique Booty is leaving us again.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

(From Buzz front page) They're going to run out of things to close soon.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ Thanks for doing that.
> The same 'unexplained' closure here in Loughborough Junction, of the lovely Gordon Grove adventure playground.
> View attachment 93439
> Difference being that here Lambeth have been very clear about the fact that they are now actively looking to sell the land to a developer for flats.
> ...


just realised this is the home of GGAP who run a summer playscheme that gives kids a place to go in the long summer break and also helps parents who can't take the full holiday off themselves.... the council wankers should be ashamed.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> just realised this is the home of GGAP who run a summer playscheme that gives kids a place to go in the long summer break and also helps parents who can't take the full holiday off themselves.... the council wankers should be ashamed.


I was just talking to Betty (who used to run the Art Noveau cafe). Her kids now have to sit outside her work because the playground has closed. It's a fucking disgrace.

They've already installed showers for the 'property guardians' (i.e. people paying rent with no rights whatsoever) in Dexter's playground.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> just realised this is the home of GGAP who run a summer playscheme that gives kids a place to go in the long summer break and also helps parents who can't take the full holiday off themselves.... the council wankers should be ashamed.



Yes they should.
It's a complete disgrace, not just what they're doing but how they've been doing it too.

It's been breathtakingly underhand and insultingly dishonest all the way.

 The first meeting that was held there (at grove adventure playground) was announced like this, as if the council wanted our input to help them "regenerate' the playground, make it better.


Next they printed this, after their consultation event, which has at least two lies in it.



Only now have they openly stated what the plan is - no more playground at all, that gets demolished, instead they are looking for a buyer for the land in order to build a block of flats.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 6, 2016)

Ratray Road earlier


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

There's an awful lot of fuzz action around the Villaaage at the moment.


----------



## T & P (Oct 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Ratray Road earlier


That's a nicely put request. I hope they get it back.

Ironically, when people leave stuff out to be taken, it is days before anyone does, even if you put a note stressing it is free to a good home.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes they should.
> It's a complete disgrace, not just what they're doing but how they've been doing it too.
> 
> It's been breathtakingly underhand and insultingly dishonest all the way.
> ...


Do you fancy writing a piece for Buzz about all these shenanigans? Be good to bring the council to account....


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 6, 2016)

The letter on the gates wasn't particularly illuminating


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> Do you fancy writing a piece for Buzz about all these shenanigans? Be good to bring the council to account....


Thanks, yes , that would be a start wouldn't it. I've been feeling a bit at a loss what to do with my anger and collected evidence of what has gone on here re the playground, struggling to find a way to even hope that anything can be done. trying to put it all succinctly in one piece of writing that would help focus at least cheers.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

brixtonblade have you got the email address given at the bottom of that letter please? (can't make it out)


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> brixtonblade have you got the email address given at the bottom of that letter please? (can't make it out)


Info@younglambethcoop.co.uk I think


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes they should.
> It's a complete disgrace, not just what they're doing but how they've been doing it too.
> 
> It's been breathtakingly underhand and insultingly dishonest all the way.
> ...



At the Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Planning Forum meetings I kept on bringing up the fact that the results of the consultation on the LJ masterplan were disputed. That most people did not think that there tables ( we were split into groups to discuss the masterplan proposals)  were supportive of moving/ losing the Adventure playground. As those here who follow LJ threads will know. (The final draft masterplan does not even categorically promise an alternative site for adventure playground.)

The Officer kept on saying he would go back to Fluid re the disputed results and report back. ( Fluid are the consultation consultants for the Council. And I am not blaming them. The consultants work for the Council. How the Council interpret the results is not up to Fluid) . This kept on being put off to next meeting. Nice enough officer who usually attends the meetings but junior. Basically we were getting fobbed off. No answer on this so we , at the Planning Forum, were unable to have a proper discussion on this. Despite promises. Another Council tactic. Just do not answer the query.

The Council other response at meetings was the "nothing has been decided yet on the playground" and so people voicing fears that the playground may go were making a fuss over nothing.

Then draft masterplan has no adventure playground.

It could be said that in the present circumstances the Council needs to look at how it delivers non statutory services for young people. Fair enough. In which case it needs to have a transparent and open debate.

I said more than once at the LJ Planning Forum that if the Council decides to close and sell off the land then that is its decision. It owns the land. What I objected to was trying to make the consultation make it look like this had residents support. If there is a difference of opinion then that should be recorded.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

bimble said:


> Thanks, yes , that would be a start wouldn't it. I've been feeling a bit at a loss what to do with my anger and collected evidence of what has gone on here re the playground, struggling to find a way to even hope that anything can be done. trying to put it all succinctly in one piece of writing that would help focus at least cheers.


Not only will it hopefully be cathartic for you, it will also make sure that the shit Lambeth are inflicting on communities is faithfully recorded for the future, and - with a bit of luck - will come back to haunt the fuckers responsible.

At the very least, it will guarantee that a lot more people get to hear about what they've done.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2016)

There's a messy muddying of the waters here, because a masterplan is usually guidance on what a planning authority will/won't be likely to approve in terms of development on specific (privately owned) sites.

So, it can be referred to when making decisions about whether a private landowner's proposals to develop should be allowed.

But in this case lots of the bits of land are owned by Lambeth. So they are both the ones with the authority to make planning decisions and the ones with financial interests in what happens.

In theory a masterplan shouldn't really have regard for what would be financially desirable for the landowners to do. And so, in theory at least, it shouldn't be within the remit of the masterplanners to decide what happens to a site where the landowner (in this case Lambeth) can't afford to keep it going in its current use. The masterplan should just be looking at what's an appropriate use for a site.

It seems to me that those two things aren't being kept separate here, or at least, they are being presented in a way that looks like the council is making masterplanning decisions based on what's financially convenient for itself rather than based simply on what makes sense town-planning wise.

This certainly seems an example of why making local authorities fund themselves - through trying to sweat their assets - instead of just funding them properly from central government is a terrible idea. Folk need to be shouting at Theresa May as well as Lambeth. More so than at Lambeth, I'd say.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I said more than once at the LJ Planning Forum that if the Council decides to close and sell off the land then that is its decision. It owns the land. What I objected to was trying to make the consultation make it look like this had residents support. If there is a difference of opinion then that should be recorded.


Yes.
If they had just come out with it from the start, clearly stated that this (the adventure playground in LJ) is the biggest piece of land that the council own in the area, and that they need to sell it for cash, that would have been a help, or at least it would have been honest.

Instead the pretence has been long and ugly.
This was never remotely about 'regenerating' the playground, it was always about demolishing it and selling it to a developer.
Not even the woman who managed the adventure playground had a clue, she was telling me that they had a long lease agreement with lambeth and she was expecting improvements to the facilities, the building which was really cold inside in the winter etc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> I was just talking to Betty (who used to run the Art Noveau cafe). Her kids now have to sit outside her work because the playground has closed. It's a fucking disgrace.
> 
> They've already installed showers for the 'property guardians' (i.e. people paying rent with no rights whatsoever) in Dexter's playground.



I met Betty on Sunday at the Stand Up to Lambeth Council banner and effigy-making workshop. A lovely person who - like too many Lambeth residents - has been pushed to the end of her tether by the council fucking around.


----------



## bimble (Oct 6, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Folk need to be shouting at Theresa May as well as Lambeth. More so than at Lambeth, I'd say.


 i agree with you mostly, they are totally attempting to conflate what is in their interest (the local council which is strapped for cash) and what is in our interest (people who live here).
But I think Theresa may be a bit busy just now, trying to charm the ukip crowd.
Who apart from her do you think might be the best inboxes to aim for?


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Ratray Road earlier


I've given it a plug on Buzz and credited you for the pic - I hope that's OK?

Have you seen the Hot Air Balloon Framed Drawing from Ratray Road, Brixton?
#keepempeeled


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Interesting to note that the adverts along the Brixton tube escalators for Dip'n'Flip are illustrated by photos of cocktails rather than pictures of their signature burgers slopped with gravy.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting to note that the adverts along the Brixton tube escalators for Dip'n'Flip are illustrated by photos of cocktails rather than pictures of their signature burgers slopped with gravy.


Not exactly their target demographic, but I know which I'd prefer to see on a poster.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Interesting to note that the adverts along the Brixton tube escalators for Dip'n'Flip are illustrated by photos of cocktails rather than pictures of their signature burgers slopped with gravy.


Last time I looked (which was yesterday, as well as several times over the last 3-4 months) towards the top of the up escalator on the right hand side there were pictures of burgers with gravy being poured onto them.  Did they change them today?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Last time I looked (which was yesterday, as well as several times over the last 3-4 months) towards the top of the up escalator on the right hand side there were pictures of burgers with gravy being poured onto them.  Did they change them today?


No idea, but the one I saw today caught my eye because it only showed drinks. The fact that they have to keep advertising there suggests that they may be suffering the same curse that affected every other business in that space (apart from Kaff, of course).


----------



## Maharani (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> No idea, but the one I saw today caught my eye because it only showed drinks. The fact that they have to keep advertising there suggests that they may be suffering the same curse that affected every other business in that space (apart from Kaff, of course).


Must cost a shit load to advertise here.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 7, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Last time I looked (which was yesterday, as well as several times over the last 3-4 months) towards the top of the up escalator on the right hand side there were pictures of burgers with gravy being poured onto them.  Did they change them today?


I'd guessed that they sold burgers. Hadn't considered that they do cocktails. I wonder whether letting people know something that they did not already know might have been behind this line of advertising?


----------



## Winot (Oct 7, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I'd guessed that they sold burgers. Hadn't considered that they do cocktails. I wonder whether letting people know something that they did not already know might have been behind this line of advertising?



Interesting take. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2016)

Gravy and cocktails. Brixton 2016.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Gravy and cocktails. Brixton 2016.


They're now trying to attract the Brixton Academy crowd with 20% off deals if you show your ticket. They're all about DJs and cocktails now too.



Fuck, I miss Kaff.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 7, 2016)

Gravy in cocktails coming soon.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gravy in cocktails coming soon.


Already done 










(London's Portobello Road Gin distillery)


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Gravy and cocktails. Brixton 2016.



Even the George Canning now has a massive neon illuminated Cocktail sign in the pool room.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 7, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Even the George Canning now has a massive neon illuminated Cocktail sign in the pool room.



The George Canning. Now that was a boozer!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

I was chatting to a friend of mine last night. Born and bred in Brixton, she's just turned 24 and returned from 4 years in Australia. She said the first night she went out in Brixton after coming back ended up with her going home in tears at how the town had changed. Kaff, Grosvenor, Queen's Head, Canterbury all gone, the Albert transformed and loads of her childhood shops and cafes turned into hipster joints and bouncer patrolled themed restaurants. I imagine it must have been a hell of a shock for her: she felt that the town had been "taken over" by people who would never have come near the place ten years ago. And then I told her about Dexter's


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Oh, here's some things happening over the weekend: What’s on in Brixton this weekend: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 7th- 9th Oct 2016


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 7, 2016)

From what I saw from the street, the Kasabian crowd would have wrecked the place.





editor said:


> They're now trying to attract the Brixton Academy crowd with 20% off deals if you show your ticket. They're all about DJs and cocktails now too.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck, I miss Kaff.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2016)

Business Tries to Attract More Customers Shock!


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Lambeth (finally) respond to my questions about the closure of Dexter's and Max Roach adventure playgrounds in Brixton  - Dexter’s and Max Roach adventure playground closures: Lambeth Council responds


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

T & P said:


> Business Tries to Attract More Customers Shock!


Local people talk about local businesses on local forum shock!

The point being that to anyone who knows the history of this particular row of shops, business after business failed miserably, until Steve from Kaff made it a roaring success thanks to his incredible energy.

The greedy landlords looked to capitalise on his work by tripling the rents, but maybe it's not turning out to be as easy for the new tenants to replicate this success, hence the shifting focus on booze and increased advertising. I'd say that's worth talking about on a Brixton thread that's all about general local chat.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Big up the Ritzy workers!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> They're now trying to attract the Brixton Academy crowd with 20% off deals if you show your ticket. They're all about DJs and cocktails now too.



I wish they'd leaflet the Beehive. Unable to get in yesterday - they were overcapacity with Academy fans.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 7, 2016)

Ok, so which Brixton chippy charges 30p for one of those tiny sachets of ketchup?
#neighbourhoodgonemad


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Local people talk about local businesses on local forum shock!
> 
> The point being that to anyone who knows the history of this particular row of shops, business after business failed miserably, until Steve from Kaff made it a roaring success thanks to his incredible energy.
> 
> The greedy landlords looked to capitalise on his work by tripling the rents, but maybe it's not turning out to be as easy for the new tenants to replicate this success, hence the shifting focus on booze and increased advertising. I'd say that's worth talking about on a Brixton thread that's all about general local chat.


That would all have been fine and dandy but for the fixation on the product being promoted (the hated cocktail) rather than a general interest in the financial health of local businesses.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

T & P said:


> That would all have been fine and dandy but for the fixation on the product being promoted (the hated cocktail) rather than a general interest in the financial health of local businesses.


I can see you're struggling to comprehend the wider issue here, so I'll leave you to your pointless sarcastic one-liners.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 93570 Big up the Ritzy workers!



ignore me!


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 7, 2016)

The one on brixton Hill? 

Although possibly discretionary as he gave me a free one and my son a couple of chips and a lolly while we waited


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 7, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Ok, so which Brixton chippy charges 30p for one of those tiny sachets of ketchup?
> #neighbourhoodgonemad



Olley's in Herne Hill. Perfectly complements their 'small' fish, which is literally dwarfed by a fish finger. West Ham fans are up in arms over £9 for fish and chips at the Olympic Stadium. It's £11.20 in Olley's. Ultimate rip-off.'


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 7, 2016)

£2.60 for the smallest cod and chips in Knights Hill Fish and Chip Shop and a very decent sized meal.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Olley's in Herne Hill. Perfectly complements their 'small' fish, which is literally dwarfed by a fish finger. West Ham fans are up in arms over £9 for fish and chips at the Olympic Stadium. It's £11.20 in Olley's. Ultimate rip-off.'


Blooming 'eck, that's rich.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

There is a lot of Twitter activity suggesting Eddy Grant is coming to Electric Avenue on 17th October to turn on the lights.
Presumably not the Christmas lights!


Apologies if it's been posted already/elsewhere but I hadn't noticed.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Talking of La Peck - she has published this refutation in the South London Press.
The Council are NOT doing social cleansing, neither are they closing any libraries.
And of course the council is supporting the businesses in the railway arches.

As Private Eye used to say - pass the sick bag, Alice.

Cllr Peck's Tweet of her SLP article was immediately re-tweeted by Chuka - who has now blotted his copybook as far as I'm concerned.

He looked to be doing OK on Question Time last night - but if he is going to be Mr Reasonable on the Telly, but simply re-Tweet a load of Newspeak locally, what chance it there.

Up yours Lib and Chuka I say.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Talking of La Peck - she has published this refutation in the South London Press.
> The Council are NOT doing social cleansing, neither are they closing any libraries.
> And of course the council is supporting the businesses in the railway arches.
> 
> ...


I feel quite dizzy after reading all that spin.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> There is a lot of Twitter activity suggesting Eddy Grant is coming to Electric Avenue on 17th October to turn on the lights.
> Presumably not the Christmas lights!
> 
> 
> Apologies if it's been posted already/elsewhere but I hadn't noticed.


I heard that his appearance was to tie in with a ceremony to celebrate the refurbishment of Electric Avenue. It was originally going to be at 5pm (when the traders would still be there, and so prove a useful boost to business) but then it got shifted to 8pm when they'll all be out of sight.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

Has anyone got the full story behind this poll?


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Has anyone got the full story behind this poll?



I'm staggered


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Has anyone got the full story behind this poll?



Seems to be related to this document. Maybe in a more recent iteration:
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...uncil residents survey 2015 - Full report.pdf
Looks like it is a council internal document - so how rigorous the sampling etc is - who can say?


----------



## bimble (Oct 7, 2016)

I still don't know how to do links on my phone but the full survey is on Lambeth's website with the headline:
 'Lambeth residents Happy, Survey  shows". 
(Really)


----------



## Winot (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Talking of La Peck - she has published this refutation in the South London Press.
> The Council are NOT doing social cleansing, neither are they closing any libraries.
> And of course the council is supporting the businesses in the railway arches.
> 
> ...



I saw that too on Twitter. Peck's claim to be "building more homes for council rent" seems to be easily refutable if not true. Or does she mean that she is building _some_ homes (but that the total number at council rent will decrease)?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

bimble said:


> I still don't know how to do links on my phone but the full survey is on Lambeth's website with the headline:
> 'Lambeth residents Happy, Survey  shows".
> (Really)


Can't find that - but to me it looks as though a new 2016 survey has just come to the leader's desk.

On the 2015 one - surveying was done by BMG for Lambeth council.
1,238 residents were interviewed (see under "Methodology" - page 6 section  2.1)


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> I saw that too on Twitter. Peck's claim to be "building more homes for council rent" seems to be easily refutable if not true. Or does she mean that she is building _some_ homes (but that the total number at council rent will decrease)?


What is means is they are building Somerleyton Road - if they can untangle the mess they've got themselves into by delaying the project and allowing a private competitor to get planning permission for half of the site.


----------



## Winot (Oct 7, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What is means is they are building Somerleyton Road - if they can untangle the mess they've got themselves into by delaying the project and allowing a private competitor to get planning permission for half of the site.



So will the total number of council rent properties across the borough increase?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Winot said:


> So will the total number of council rent properties across the borough increase?


Somerleyton was due to be 300 or more completely new places for rent.

I haven't been following Cressingham Gardens and Fenwick Estate very closely, but I believe the council claim a small increase (less than 30) at Cressingham, and not sure at all about Fenwick. For some reason Fenwick residents don't seem to be protesting, despite their estate being completely knocked down and rebuilt. Possibly there are not many leaseholders there. The leaseholders are the people who are really being hit by the regeneration schemes all over London because the compensation level does not track property values.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 7, 2016)

editor said:


> Has anyone got the full story behind this poll?


 They never asked me.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> They never asked me.


Didn't ask me either. I'm sure my low low mark would have nudged the happy clappy numbers down,


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Didn't ask me either. I'm sure my low low mark would have nudged the happy clappy numbers down,


The score seems off to me, but 
- "satisfied" isn't that positive a statement 
- I suspect lots of people don't get too involved in local policy...  Scores were higher for young fkatsharers etc

The positive trend is weird though..  This year more than any id have thought more people would have become aware of council twattery


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> They never asked me.





editor said:


> Didn't ask me either. I'm sure my low low mark would have nudged the happy clappy numbers down,


Me neither.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2016)

Central Brixton is pretty horrible on a Friday night these days. So many drunk people. It feels like we've turned into a drinker's extension of Clapham and the West End. I'm struggling to think of a single pub I could recommend that's open last 11pm.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Central Brixton is pretty horrible on a Friday night these days. So many drunk people. It feels like we've turned into a drinker's extension of Clapham and the West End. I'm struggling to think of a single pub I could recommend that's open last 11pm.



 Know what you mean. High Street resembles a vomit slalom some weekends. Gross.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2016)

Not entirely sure what function these two, long time lurking cops positioned directly outside the Albert were trying to achieve.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure what function these two, long time lurking cops positioned directly outside the Albert were trying to achieve.
> 
> View attachment 93605


They did sweet fuck all ealier in the night when a lady got her bag snatched by KFC by a young man on a bike who peddled off down cold harbour lane. She gave chase but he was long gone.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 8, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> They did sweet fuck all ealier in the night when a lot got her bag snatched by KFC by a young man on a bike <snip>


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2016)

Photos from STAND UP to Lambeth Council protest in Windrush Square













Stand Up To Lambeth campaigners gather in Windrush Square, Brixton


----------



## discobastard (Oct 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seems to be related to this document. Maybe in a more recent iteration:
> https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/de...uncil residents survey 2015 - Full report.pdf
> Looks like it is a council internal document - so how rigorous the sampling etc is - who can say?


Looks pretty sound to me. More than 1,000 responses which gives a pretty low sampling error. 
How they selected people for survey isn't clear.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Looks pretty sound to me. More than 1,000 responses which gives a pretty low sampling error.
> How they selected people for survey isn't clear.


I would have preferred an outside agency to have compiled the questions too.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Looks pretty sound to me. More than 1,000 responses which gives a pretty low sampling error.
> How they selected people for survey isn't clear.


Hmm.
"Interviews were conducted _face-to-face in-home_ by BMG’s team of interviewers."..
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s84216/290916 residents survey cabinet report.pdf

Actually the whole thing's worth a look, if you have a slightly dark sense of humour, eg the very first statement in it is  "Lambeth Council has a longstanding commitment to listening to residents and ensuring that their priorities, views and concerns are used to inform decision-making."


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 8, 2016)

editor said:


> Photos from STAND UP to Lambeth Council protest in Windrush Square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos. 

Was a good atmosphere today. 

Weren't as many people as I thought might go but was still a good turnout.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> Hmm.
> "Interviews were conducted _face-to-face in-home_ by BMG’s team of interviewers."..
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s84216/290916 residents survey cabinet report.pdf
> 
> Actually the whole thing's worth a look, if you have a slightly dark sense of humour, eg the very first statement in it is  "Lambeth Council has a longstanding commitment to listening to residents and ensuring that their priorities, views and concerns are used to inform decision-making."


Face to face in home is standard for social/govt work.  And probably gets the most reliable results. BMG specialise in large scale govt surveys and will have sampling strategies in place (eg knock on every 5th door). You choose your methodologies according to what you need to achieve (ie representative survey of a specific area). 

This is actually more reassuring than worrying. And it's actually much more effort to to try and 'fix' a survey. So no conspiracy there. 

Your worst enemy here is bad questionnaire design.  Leading questions etc. I haven't seen the questionnaire.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Face to face in home is standard for social/govt work.  And probably gets the most reliable results.


Is it? I thought they usually rely on phonecalls, it's much cheaper.  
I'm not suggesting a conspiracy / fixing, just that the survey is a silly waste of resources. 
But still, imagine if you will: 
A smartly dressed person holding a clipboard knocks on your door and says Hi, I'm doing a survey about how you feel about your local council, may I come in? 
Do you think they are more or less likely to get an honest answer than say an anonymous questionaire sent out (by email or post or even by phone) to 1 in 1000 or whatever of the people who live in Lambeth?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 8, 2016)

bimble said:


> Is it? I thought they usually rely on phonecalls, it's much cheaper.
> I'm not suggesting a conspiracy / fixing, just that the survey is a silly waste of resources.
> But still, imagine if you will:
> A smartly dressed person holding a clipboard knocks on your door and says Hi, I'm doing a survey about how you feel about your local council, may I come in?
> Do you think they are more or less likely to get an honest answer than say an anonymous questionaire sent out (by email or post or even by phone) to 1 in 1000 or whatever of the people who live in Lambeth?


Interviewers are not all smartly dressed, they tend to dress normally according the where you are visiting. 

Telephone is cheaper yes but you will struggle to reach certain demographics and quite a lot of people don't answer landlines these days.  It's also a rather long questionnaire (I've now read it) and it's harder to keep people's attention on the phone or even get them to remember the question they are answering (you can use showcards face to face). Or a tablet/laptop which is also likely.  So telephone isn't great for this kind of thing. 

And interviewers are generally not that highly paid, are quite a distance from whomever commissioned the survey and generally have no stake whatsoever in the answers people give. So unlikely to have any role in skewing the results. 

Postal surveys you get very low response rates and cannot control easily how representative it is. 

Face to face overall lets you quality control it better for understanding of the questions and also language. 

The questionnaire looks to have been designed by the agency and Lambeth will have fed in what they wanted to know about. It's pretty balanced, not leading and addresses a wide range of issues including how the area has changed.  

I'm sure there are things that could be improved (there always are), but working in the field myself, it looks like a rather well designed and delivered survey.

ETA re waste of resources, is it not good to canvas opinions? And it is possible they have to do this by law/directive.


----------



## bimble (Oct 8, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Interviewers are not all smartly dressed, they tend to dress normally according the where you are visiting.



I like this idea. Do they carry a few changes of clothes with them when moving between say the leafy streets of Herne Hill and the Loughborough Estate? 

This survey is not a big problem for me at all, just seems pointless and I don't like the self-congratulatory trumpeting tone of it, from a council who are already so smug in the certainty of being reelected every time. But you're right, they may have to do it.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 8, 2016)

editor said:


> I would have preferred an outside agency to have compiled the questions too.


Have a read of the questionnaire (as an appendix to the report). It does ask some quite pertinent questions about how the area is changing.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

Winot said:


> I saw that too on Twitter. Peck's claim to be "building more homes for council rent" seems to be easily refutable if not true. Or does she mean that she is building _some_ homes (but that the total number at council rent will decrease)?



Let me take you through the saga to date on Cressingham Gardens, one of the estates scheduled for "regeneration".

There are 306 homes on the estate. 90 are owned by freeholders and leaseholders, 6 are long-term voids (since 1999) and the other 210 are occupied by tenants with secure council tenancies.
The plan is to demolish, and to rebuild at a higher density, even though the estate is already rated as medium-high density under PTAL ratings. The intention is to build a *minimum* of 458 homes on the footprint of the estate, with 23-27 being *NEW* "homes for council rent", except that they won't be. Here's what they *will* be:

Homes that do not have secure tenancies, but rather have assured tenancies with few of the statutory legal protections that a secure council tenancy has.
Homes that have "council-level" rents, except that where current council rents cover service charges for grounds maintenance and water supply, these charges will now be on top of a rent that's already been quantified as at least 23% higher than is currently being paid.
Homes whose council tax rating will be two bands higher than present.

Now, if we do the maths:

210 current council homes, plus 27 new "social rent" homes = 237 homes, which doesn't sound so bad, except that Lambeth Council have been offering tenants priority moves to elsewhere in the borough, so the volume of "council homes" tenanted when demolition is triggered will be - on current numbers - 178, and more moves will reduce that number. That means that - again, on current numbers - there will be 205 homes for social rent on the rebuilt estate, but there's an added twist. Any council tenant wishing to return to the rebuilt estate is being told that they have to give up their council tenancy and any rights and protections that go with it, and accept an insecure assured tenancy" instead.

The whole "council rent" _schtick_ is verbal trickery that merely means "at the level of council rent". Now you may be asking "why isn't it council rent?", and it'd be a good question. The reason it isn't "council rent", is because the council is setting up SPVs (Special Purpose Vehicle companies) as subsidiaries, in order to draw in investment to redevelop estates. They can't do this as Lambeth Council because Lambeth Council are confined with regard to investing in housing by the black ink on their Housing Revenue Account - they can only borrow within a centrally-defined "headroom", and Lambeth's headroom is low. The SPVs will - supposedly - allow them to develop homes as a private - but wholly-owned by LBL - company. Unfortunately (for council tenants) private housing companies, housing associations etc can't award secure tenancies. Only local authorities can do that.

Oh, and the rest of the housing to be built on Cressingham? On the council's last set of figures, 60% at local market rent rate, and 25% at local "affordable" rate. Welcome to Lambeth Council = private landlord.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2016)

I understand there was a demo by Young Lives Matter marching through central Brixton around 1 pm today.
Friend of mine (who probably doesn't post on here) showed me a photo taken from Effra Court.
Seems they started at Kennington Park and marched to Brockwell Park.

I appreciate it isn't the goût du jour on here, but I do admire Pastor Mimi and her fellow activists who are trying to do consciousness raising on knife and gun crime and bring it to an end.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

Winot said:


> So will the total number of council rent properties across the borough increase?



The boast *was* "1000 new homes for council rent by 2018".
The boast as stands is "1000 new homes at council-level rent by 2018/19".

It neither was nor is achievable through Somerleyton and regeneration of six estates. At best they could achieve a little less than half of that, based on their own projected development figures. Even rolling in "affordable" homes too barely achieves 1000 across their development programme.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 8, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Olley's in Herne Hill. Perfectly complements their 'small' fish, which is literally dwarfed by a fish finger. West Ham fans are up in arms over £9 for fish and chips at the Olympic Stadium. It's £11.20 in Olley's. Ultimate rip-off.'



Ah i don't go there cos it's so expensive and not really that much cop anyway, but i was actually referring to Fish Lounge on Brixton Hill...30p for a sachet of tomato ketchup.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 8, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Ah i don't go there cos it's so expensive and not really that much cop anyway, but i was actually referring to Fish Lounge on Brixton Hill...30p for a sachet of tomato ketchup.


Yeah, the price stuck in my mind.   He waived it though.  It's maybe in case someone takes the piss and asks for 10


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Yeah, the price stuck in my mind.   He waived it though.  It's maybe in case someone takes the piss and asks for 10



He didnnt to a couple of people I know - they were quite shocked but went into Morleys and asked nicely and got some ketchup.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I understand there was a demo by Young Lives Matter marching through central Brixton around 1 pm today.
> Friend of mine (who probably doesn't post on here) showed me a photo taken from Effra Court.
> Seems they started at Kennington Park and marched to Brockwell Park.
> 
> ...



Lovely people. They were in Windrush Square at the same time as the "Stand Up to Lambeth Council" people were gathering to start their march to Clapham Common.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Somerleyton was due to be 300 or more completely new places for rent.
> 
> I haven't been following Cressingham Gardens and Fenwick Estate very closely, but I believe the council claim a small increase (less than 30) at Cressingham, and not sure at all about Fenwick. For some reason Fenwick residents don't seem to be protesting, despite their estate being completely knocked down and rebuilt. Possibly there are not many leaseholders there. The leaseholders are the people who are really being hit by the regeneration schemes all over London because the compensation level does not track property values.



Fenwick were pretty much steam-rollered. I phoned a contact on Fenwick last year and asked "Do you know there's a demolition notice for Fenwick in the Public Notices section of the Lambeth Weekender?". He didn't.
He phoned me back the next day and reckoned he'd knocked on around 50 doors, and no-one knew anything about demolition or a demolition notice, all they knew about was some fuzzy talk about regeneration. The poor buggers had the wind knocked out of them, but they are fighting back, and the other regeneration estates are giving them practical help and social support. Some of them turned out for the "Stand Up to Lambeth Council" march, too.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Nice photos.
> 
> Was a good atmosphere today.
> 
> Weren't as many people as I thought might go but was still a good turnout.



I did an _ad hoc_ count as they moved off from Windrush and crossed the road, and I made it 290-ish give or take - not including the dozen coppers in attendance.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 8, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I did an _ad hoc_ count as they moved off from Windrush and crossed the road, and I made it 290-ish give or take - not including the dozen coppers in attendance.


Sounds about right 

Thought there were more police than that though


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Sounds about right
> 
> Thought there were more police than that though



There were originally two vans of them, but one van fucked off at about 12.45, along with half a dozen titheads.


----------



## Smick (Oct 9, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> He didnnt to a couple of people I know - they were quite shocked but went into Morleys and asked nicely and got some ketchup.



I'd never get ketchup with fish and chips, but those little blister packs of tartar sauce usually tend to be about that price wherever you go. I'm not sure if ketchup should be priced differently.

Agree with Olley's being overpriced muck and Knight's Hill being top notch.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 9, 2016)

We need a sticky thread for the bi-monthly fish and chip chat.

- Olleys is rubbish
- Jimmy's has big portions
- The new ones on Brixton Hill and Acre Lane are quite nice actually but I prefer Jimmys/Kens/Something else

Would keep things nice and tidy


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 9, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> They did sweet f*** all ealier in the night when a lady got her bag snatched by KFC by a young man on a bike who peddled off down cold harbour lane. She gave chase but he was long gone.











*They've got other priorities.*​


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2016)

Jeepers! What japes!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 9, 2016)

Way too harsh on Olley's.  The chips are greatly improved.  Fish always good. 
The chips in the Acre Lane shop are tasteless. 
Agree about Ken's chips, they are like when I was a kid. Gorgeous. 





brixtonblade said:


> We need a sticky thread for the bi-monthly fish and chip chat.
> 
> - Olleys is rubbish
> - Jimmy's has big portions
> ...


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 9, 2016)

Smick said:


> I'd never get ketchup with fish and chips, but those little blister packs of tartar sauce usually tend to be about that price wherever you go. I'm not sure if ketchup should be priced differently.
> 
> Agree with Olley's being overpriced muck and Knight's Hill being top notch.



Really? I'd never seen them above 10p.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 9, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> We need a sticky thread for the bi-monthly fish and chip chat.
> 
> - Olleys is rubbish
> - Jimmy's has big portions
> ...



Thornton heath is where the chips are at.


----------



## Smick (Oct 9, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *They've got other priorities.*​


The cops round here do plenty of good every day, although it might not fit your narrative.

I saw that fly on the wall with the Brixton police and when that kid, whose parents own the Bombay, was stabbed up in the Roupell estate, those two cops did everything they could for him, giving their all to save his life before the ambulance came, coming away covered in his blood. 

During his last minutes, he had good people with him.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 9, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Way too harsh on Olley's.  The chips are greatly improved.  Fish always good.
> The chips in the Acre Lane shop are tasteless.
> Agree about Ken's chips, they are like when I was a kid. Gorgeous.



Olley's sell a piece of deep-fried (frozen) haddock for £8.20; their staff are on minimum wage. They keep costs down by using only one waitress in the restaurant during the day. Don't know if you've been in there recently, but I can assure you that she earns her pay. Fuck them.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I did an _ad hoc_ count as they moved off from Windrush and crossed the road, and I made it 290-ish give or take - not including the dozen coppers in attendance.


The Blog have excelled themselves on this one, sneering away at those who bothered to get involved in the campaign (just 200 according to their writer) and leading with a sensationalist spin on a campaigner who was supposedly "violently dismantling a Labour Party stall."

As is often the case, there's more substance and more accurate reporting in the readers' comments.

Pink protest challenges council


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 9, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blog have excelled themselves on this one, sneering away at those who bothered to get involved in the campaign (just 200 according to their writer) and leading with a sensationalist spin on a campaigner who was supposedly "violently dismantling a Labour Party stall."
> 
> As is often the case, there's more substance and more accurate reporting in the readers' comments.
> 
> Pink protest challenges council



That's a pretty poor article.

The "rocks to their ankles" comment was too much though.  If there's really a desire to get a broad coalition of people involved and actively campaigning against the council then I dont think comments like that help.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blog have excelled themselves on this one, sneering away at those who bothered to get involved in the campaign (just 200 according to their writer) and leading with a sensationalist spin on a campaigner who was supposedly "violently dismantling a Labour Party stall."
> 
> As is often the case, there's more substance and more accurate reporting in the readers' comments.
> 
> Pink protest challenges council



I love the point-by point corrections!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 9, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Thornton heath is where the chips are at.


omg I so agree.  Melfort Rd has the best fish & chips around.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blog have excelled themselves on this one, sneering away at those who bothered to get involved in the campaign (just 200 according to their writer) and leading with a sensationalist spin on a campaigner who was supposedly "violently dismantling a Labour Party stall."
> 
> As is often the case, there's more substance and more accurate reporting in the readers' comments.
> 
> Pink protest challenges council


I think in Brixton we sometimes have to live with invective or strong rhetoric.

This part of the article has caused some agro:

"a member of the extreme left-wing Revolutionary Communist Group (RCG) set off a social media storm by saying that leaders of the council’s Labour Party administration should be “thrown into the Thames with rocks tied round their ankles"

The suggestion of throwing the council leaders into the Thames was hypebole not a threat, in the sense that it wasn't going to happen.

I personally believe this apparent follower of Marx was mis-quoting Matthew 18 v6:
"But whoso shall offend one of these little ones which believe in me, it were better for him that a millstone were hanged about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea."

English is a funny language - most things derive from the Bible or Shakespeare as devotees of Desert Island Discs will be well aware.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

Super busy in the 414 tonight. Real Brixton vibe. Love it.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think in Brixton we sometimes have to live with invective or strong rhetoric.
> 
> This part of the article has caused some agro:
> 
> "a member of the extreme left-wing Revolutionary Communist Group (RCG) set off a social media storm by saying that leaders of the council’s Labour Party administration should be “thrown into the Thames with rocks tied round their ankles"


I'm curious how they're quantifying this supposed "social media storm". That suggests thousands of posts. I suspect that is not true.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 10, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> omg I so agree.  Melfort Rd has the best fish & chips around.



Not tried those. There's a good chippy on junction of Parchmore Road and Beulah Road.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 10, 2016)

boohoo said:


> Not tried those. There's a good chippy on junction of Parchmore Road and Beulah Road.


Really you should try them.  Absolutely lovely.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

All this is going: Lambeth orders removal of community art and planters from Beehive Place in Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

It's fair enough not to allow a load of clutter on the pavement - pavements are supposed to be for people to walk on, and what's there at the moment will block anyone trying to get through in a wheelchair or with a pram.
That said I would like similar enforcement to be taken against people who decide to park motor vehicle on the pavement.
I suggest SWU move their stuff onto the carriageway of the road instead.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I suggest SWU move their stuff onto the carriageway of the road instead.


That's a bit of a bird-brained suggestion. How about deliveries to the Beehive and Craft Beer? There are also a surprising number of vehicles parked under the rec. Closet motorists masquerading as GLL officials perhaps.

How about designating that piece of pavement as an art space?
(after having numerous expensive consultations done by several consultants - as is normal practice in Lambeth)


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That's a bit of a bird-brained suggestion. How about deliveries to the Beehive and Craft Beer? There are also a surprising number of vehicles parked under the rec. Closet motorists masquerading as GLL officials perhaps.



I think beer deliveries are of lesser importance than keeping pavements accessible for people with mobility issues. So, if SWU want to put their stuff on the street I'd rather they put it there, whilst Lambeth decide what to do about it.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

If I can be bothered I'll dig up some photos of how that space used to be: and it was mainly used as a dumping space for rubbish. It was as dead a zone as you could imagine so the notion that it's blocking anything is a bit daft - hardly anyone uses that road anyway (and there's almost zero traffic) and there's plenty of space all around. I think it's great that it's supplied a focus for the displaced cafe people and it brightens up a particularly dull area. Of course others may prefer something nice and shiny and soulless.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I think beer deliveries are of lesser importance than keeping pavements accessible for people with mobility issues. So, if SWU want to put their stuff on the street I'd rather they put it there, whilst Lambeth decide what to do about it.


As usual you go the opposite way to common sense.

If you have an access road which is barely used by vehicles why cannot people with mobility issues and other pedestrians use that whist the pavement is re-designated as an art-space?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 10, 2016)

I like it. Great seating for an evening pint. That road is used a surprising amount in the evenings - certainly more than you'd expect


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> I like it. Great seating for an evening pint. That road is used a surprising amount in the evenings - certainly more than you'd expect


I hope the Craft Bar has been supporting the artists because it certainly makes drinking there a lot more interesting.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

Shame I missed this party - the Wonderland parties are always bloody ace.


















A nautical night of glitter: Photos from the Wonderland party at Brixton’s Prince Of Wales


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As usual you go the opposite way to common sense.
> 
> If you have an access road which is barely used by vehicles why cannot people with mobility issues and other pedestrians use that whist the pavement is re-designated as an art-space?


Absolutely, designate the roadway as a pedestrian/shared space area with restricted access for vehicles (which is then enforced properly), provide the appropriate dropped kerbs etc. I would support that completely. I don't support dumping stuff on the pavement so that people in wheelchairs are forced into a roadway with motor traffic.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As usual you go the opposite way to common sense.
> 
> If you have an access road which is barely used by vehicles why cannot people with mobility issues and other pedestrians use that whist the pavement is re-designated as an art-space?


I'd be surprised if even one wheelchair user a week navigated this exact space and I'd be even more surprised if any of them suffered the slightest inconvenience given the ample space all around and the fact that it leads to a wide pedestrianised area.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

When (and how) the blooming heck did H&M gain an upstairs?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Absolutely, designate the roadway as a pedestrian/shared space area with restricted access for vehicles (which is then enforced properly), provide the appropriate dropped kerbs etc. I would support that completely. I don't support dumping stuff on the pavement so that people in wheelchairs are forced into a roadway with motor traffic.



Your high horse reaches a new low.

Well done.

There was a time I felt your posts carried some kind of moral agenda, but of late they have exposed a real intolerent streak masked behind some phoney community spirit.

'Think of the wheelchair users'

Oh....do......fucking....one.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 10, 2016)

H&M upstairs has been open for 2-3 weeks at least. "H & M Home", they say - looked like a narrow selection of décor stuff you could already have bought in Morley's tbh. They fixed it all up at the same time as the general refit.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 10, 2016)

editor said:


> When (and how) the blooming heck did H&M gain an upstairs?


I know!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> As usual you go the opposite way to common sense.
> 
> If you have an access road which is barely used by vehicles why cannot people with mobility issues and other pedestrians use that whist the pavement is re-designated as an art-space?



Post Bradys it was just a piss point. It stank and it was horrid.

It's been great having the art there. Only a fucking moron would support losing that. Only a fucking moron would be behind it having to go.

Morons everywhere it seems.

.....and we wonder why Trump makes strides towards leadership???


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Post Bradys it was just a piss point. It stank and it was horrid.
> 
> It's been great having the art there. Only a fucking moron would support losing that. Only a fucking moron would be behind it having to go.
> 
> ...


I think the artists' work adds character to that bit of the market and also the Rec building which it must be admitted emanates austerity whatever it's other merits!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

It adds life and feeling to a dead space. It might be cheap and cheerful, but it is lively and colourful....and has some fucking drive and meaning.

Unlike some faux-think of the wheelchairs users bollocks. 

Has anyone asked anyone with mobility issues if this little piece of turf taken over by art has had a negative impact on their negotiation of our streets?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Has anyone asked anyone with mobility issues if this little piece of turf taken over by art has had a negative impact on their negotiation of our streets?


Have you?

Do you agree with the principle that we should design buildings and public spaces so that they are reasonably accessible to all?

If so, putting yourself in the position of the council, how exactly do you decide when you can make special exceptions to those widely accepted design principles?

I've suggested how the situation could be resolved in such a way that the route through can remain accessible and the art can remain in place.

Meanwhile maybe try and picture yourself on a roadway in a wheelchair with a beer delivery lorry facing you and work out how you're going to get up onto the kerb to pass it, when it's not level because the street hasn't been designed for this scenario.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Have you?
> 
> Do you agree with the principle that we should design buildings and public spaces so that they are reasonably accessible to all?
> 
> ...



You are no one to question 'understanding needs' given some of your recent comments on this forum.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> You are no one to question 'understanding needs' given some of your recent comments on this forum.



....and your subsequent attempt to misquote and reassemble my comments to suit your tiny little intolerant agenda which clearly exposed you as someone who felt angry young black people deserved no understanding.

...while white, badly behaved people, did not deserve my criticism..


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> ....and your subsequent attempt to misquote and reassemble my comments to suit your tiny little intolerant agenda which clearly exposed you as someone who felt angry young black people deserved no understanding.


Eh? What are you on about now? I've said no such thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Eh? What are you on about now? I've said no such thing.



No. You didn't. I apologise. It was someone else. I am sorry for that. I wrote back in anger. Sorry.


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

Here's a photo to give a bit of context to where the art is placed in Beehive Place. It's at the end of this ramshackle piece of pavement that barely a soul uses. I don't think many wheelchair users would elect to use it, if any. Most pedestrians don't. I always walk along the road because it's such an unpleasant stretch of pavement.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> No. You didn't. I apologise. It was someone else. I am sorry for that. I wrote back in anger. Sorry.


Ok. Thanks.

I do feel that I am reasonably placed to understand the needs of people with reduced mobility because although I am lucky enough not to be in that position myself, it is part of my day-to-day job to try and consider these things in some detail from a design point of view.

Lots of things that individually seem insignificant, placed in people's way, add up to an environment which becomes difficult for some people to navigate. Furthermore, the less consistency there is, the worse everything works. It's not just people who are in wheelchairs but, amongst many others, those who are visually impaired too. There is a lot of guidance on how to design street furniture and the interior of buildings that is based on research into what makes things difficult for people and some of these things aren't things that you'd necessarily think of. For example, if there's an information board on a pavement that's supported on two posts, there should be something between the posts at low level because someone blind or partially sighted will be scanning the ground at low level and might not notice the fact that there's a board at head height spanning between those two posts.

I constantly see people blocking the pavement with all sorts of things including parked cars and because I have an eye out for it I notice it when I see, for example, someone elderly having to go out into the carriageway because of this. When there are roadworks in the pavement, there are (supposed to be) safe routes provided around it with barriers so drivers know that people will be walking there, and there should be those yellow kerb ramps too, for people who find it difficult to get over kerbs. This is not health and safety gone mad, it's all for a good reason.

There's no reason why this section of pavement should be subject to special rules.

It's not acceptable in any context where accessibility is being discussed to use the reasoning that it's ok because only very few people with mobility problems might want to use a certain area, because that misses the whole point about universal accessibility. It doesn't matter whether it's two or two hundred wheelchair users per year who might want to head down the pavement of that alleyway. There has to be a good reason to decide it's ok to knowingly exclude those people or make it more difficult for them.

I am not saying SWU or any of the people who made the objects did so with any intention to block accessibility. However, if it's pointed out to Lambeth then it's their duty to sort it out.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Ok. Thanks.
> 
> I do feel that I am reasonably placed to understand the needs of people with reduced mobility because although I am lucky enough not to be in that position myself, it is part of my day-to-day job to try and consider these things in some detail from a design point of view.
> 
> ...



Atlantic road pavement has been narrowed by the shopkeepers spilling out on the pavement. The Council has not told them to clear the pavement. A pavement which is heavily used on Saturdays when a lot of people go shopping.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 93771
> 
> Here's a photo to give a bit of context to where the art is placed in Beehive Place. It's at the end of this ramshackle piece of pavement that barely a soul uses. I don't think many wheelchair users would elect to use it, if any. Most pedestrians don't. I always walk along the road because it's such an unpleasant stretch of pavement.



I hardly ever see anyone using Beehive Place. The planters were not in anyones way. They were an improvement. They brightened up the area in a good way. It used to have rubbish dumped in that corner.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2016)

You could get the people out of Block 336/We are 336 to give a view.
That after all is their bread and butter too - disability rights, accessibility and art.

The way things are panning out right now it reads as though "a complaint" has been made by a non-disabled person on a political agenda.

As the picture above shows the area is desolate and unused by anybody - disabled or otherwise - except for peeing against as someone formerly said.

Goodbye art - welcome piss - all in the name of wheelchair access where it hasn't been demonstrated this is the most efficient way of providing it.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2016)

editor said:


> The Blog have excelled themselves on this one, sneering away at those who bothered to get involved in the campaign (just 200 according to their writer) and leading with a sensationalist spin on a campaigner who was supposedly "violently dismantling a Labour Party stall."
> 
> As is often the case, there's more substance and more accurate reporting in the readers' comments.
> 
> Pink protest challenges council



I was at the march.

I did not see what happened with the Labour party stall. So no first hand account from me on that.

Its an unnecessarily negative article.

Something like this is a broad church. From protest groups like the library campaign to hard left. Like the RCG and I also saw the local anarchist/ autonomist group present. Both groups are not opportunistically trying to use marches like this to gain cadres.

The RCG have given a lot of support to ordinary people and there housing. Such as the E15 mothers in East London.

Yes there views are on the extreme end but they should not just be dismissed as they were in the the Blog piece.

The local Anarchist/autonomist group have also given a lot of support to local struggles. They tend to be more low profile.

Both produce really good banners etc.

Momentum were at the demo with there banner. So the Blog piece was wrong on this. I did chat to a couple of local Momentum supporters.

Cllr Rachel also attended the march.

Kate Hoey could not attend but sent the piece in the Blog that was read out at beginning of the march to applause.

Demos and marches are lively affairs and not always harmonious. Thats not a weakness but a strength.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Atlantic road pavement has been narrowed by the shopkeepers spilling out on the pavement. The Council has not told them to clear the pavement. A pavement which is heavily used on Saturdays when a lot of people go shopping.


If someone complained that a shop on Atlantic Rd was taking up so much of the pavement that, say, wheelchair users were having difficulty getting past, then I'd hope Lambeth would do something about it. I'm not sure what your point is.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 10, 2016)

one reason wheelchair users might not be inclined to use Beehive Place as a thoroughfare might be the complete lack of pavement at the other end from the art works........
......this leads me to conclude the council are acting for other reasons, most likely because some of the artworks are celebrating elements of Brixton they aren't keen on....... I like the art works and their removal will not be an improvement......


----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> one reason wheelchair users might not be inclined to use Beehive Place as a thoroughfare might be the complete lack of pavement at the other end from the art works........View attachment 93781
> ......this leads me to conclude the council are acting for other reasons, most likely because some of the artworks are celebrating elements of Brixton they aren't keen on....... I like the art works and their removal will not be an improvement......


This whole wheelchair argument is a total red herring. Barely anyone walks along this road because it (a) has no pavement for most of its length and (b) it stinks of piss.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> If someone complained that a shop on Atlantic Rd was taking up so much of the pavement that, say, wheelchair users were having difficulty getting past, then I'd hope Lambeth would do something about it. I'm not sure what your point is.



That Lambeth are being selective in dealing with "nuisance" on the highway. 

They should not need a complaint if this is a H&S issue.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2016)

If the stuff had been placed in the roadway in that alley, and Lambeth had removed it, would folk be putting so much effort into finding reasons why this restriction on the freedom of motor vehicle drivers to go where they want shouldn't be considered a problem, I wonder?


----------



## bimble (Oct 10, 2016)

For the last two weeks there's been a pile of bricks on the pavement on Coldharbour Lane near Loughborough Junction station. Just right at the bus stop opposite NISA.  There's a 'sold' sign in amongst the rubble.
Last week I was waiting for the bus when a woman in a mobility chair scooter thing was trying to get past, so two of us at the bus stop picked up a few of the worst bricks and moved them to let her get through. That was at least a week ago. Bricks still there now. If you care deeply about mobility come to the bus stop opposite NISA on coldharbour lane and move the bricks / email lambeth about it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> That Lambeth are being selective in dealing with "nuisance" on the highway.



So... major obstructions to the pavement on Atlantic Road have been reported to Lambeth and they've failed to deal with them?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2016)

Analysis on Radio 4 had a programme this evening on gentrification.

Whilst leaving out Council housing it covered a lot of different positions. 

Berlin was discussed. Berlin has rent controls and secure tenancies in the rented sector. Also has brought in new planning guidelines. To stop developers building expensive flats its even has planning guidelines on the interiors of flats. Banning luxury items like marble floors etc. Be interesting to see any Council/ Government try to introduce that here.

The American academic Richard Florida, the American academic, who some years ago put forward the idea of "Boho" revitalisation by what he calls the Creative Class of run down areas was a good thing for cities , was on the programme. He has now qualified his position. See that these people get displaced with the further gentrification of cities in US and here he now argues that these areas should be protected from further pricing out of people. In order to keep Cities diverse and dynamic. 

Another view ( from a developer) was that gentrification was a natural process. The "Creatives" come along make and area popular then get priced out. When asked what happens to the "Creatives" he said they can move elsewhere and repeat the process. The "Laissez Faire" approach. That is just how the world is, you cant buck the market.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So... major obstructions to the pavement on Atlantic Road have been reported to Lambeth and they've failed to deal with them?



Its been mentioned at meetings. The Council are fully aware the pavements on Atlantic road have been encroached on.

They do send officers around checking up on stallholders using the pavement - see the Iceland issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So... major obstructions to the pavement on Atlantic Road have been reported to Lambeth and they've failed to deal with them?



Sometimes with the Council I think its bureaucracy. Someone in Council saw that bit of pavement was being filled up and they would nip it in the bud now. Whilst trying to deal with Atlantic road is much more difficult.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 11, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Atlantic road pavement has been narrowed by the shopkeepers spilling out on the pavement. The Council has not told them to clear the pavement. A pavement which is heavily used on Saturdays when a lot of people go shopping.


They did tell A&C they had to clear the pavement in front of their shop, which contributed to their decision to close.


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyone interested in the plans for Carnegie Library / gym will find the consultation events very conveniently timed in the middle of the day on a workday. Because your feedback is very important to us etc.


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> So... major obstructions to the pavement on Atlantic Road have been reported to Lambeth and they've failed to deal with them?


What about the huge advertising billboards cemented into the middle of the pavement on CHL up here in LJ, that we all have to walk around every day. I'd like to report those but don't think it would get very far.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

bimble said:


> What about the huge advertising billboards cemented into the middle of the pavement on CHL up here in LJ, that we all have to walk around every day. I'd like to report those but don't think it would get very far.


That "street furniture" was a deal done by the coalition council in the 1990s. I should know - I was on it - as someone once said.


----------



## Winot (Oct 11, 2016)

bimble said:


> What about the huge advertising billboards cemented into the middle of the pavement on CHL up here in LJ, that we all have to walk around every day. I'd like to report those but don't think it would get very far.



I know it brings in money to the council but I agree with you. Don't know the LJ situation but always get annoyed by the one in the middle of the pavement on Acre Lane on walk from Town Hall to Tesco's.

Keeping pavements clear is a constant battle in London, with businesses trying to push the boundaries and cars parking on them.  It's a fight worth having however, even when the things blocking the pavements are nice things.


----------



## bimble (Oct 11, 2016)

They make me cross every day, those billboards. They're so large that people are constantly bumping into each other on either side as we have to walk round them unable to see where we're going.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

I keep hearing rumours that Brixton Wholefoods lease renewal is coming up and they're worried they may get priced out. Anyone know more about this? I hope it's not true but nothing surprises me these days.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Winot said:


> I know it brings in money to the council but I agree with you. Don't know the LJ situation but always get annoyed by the one in the middle of the pavement on Acre Lane on walk from Town Hall to Tesco's.
> 
> Keeping pavements clear is a constant battle in London, with businesses trying to push the boundaries and cars parking on them.  It's a fight worth having however, even when the things blocking the pavements are nice things.


The ones that piss me off are the mock Clochmerle loos - such as the one in the middle of the grass at Clapham South close by the soon to be renovated London transport rotunda.

Surely anyone caught short would rather spend their penny pissing on the grass than paying JC Deceaux 50p for providing a faked up Victorian superloo similar to this:
 
(note that the Clapham South example is some metres away from the pavement - so even in broad daylight it probably makes sense to piss outside if you're in  a hurry!)


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The ones that piss me off are the mock Clochmerle loos - such as the one in the middle of the grass at Clapham South close by the soon to be renovated London transport rotunda.
> 
> Surely anyone caught short would rather spend their penny pissing on the grass than paying JC Deceaux 50p for providing a faked up Victorian superloo similar to this:
> View attachment 93796
> (note that the Clapham South example is some metres away from the pavement - so even in broad daylight it probably makes sense to piss outside if you're in  a hurry!)


50p? That really is taking the piss.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2016)

I had a look along Beehive Place while I was out at lunchtime.

The various objects have been moved back towards the wall so that there is now a reasonable amount of space in front of them for people to pass. Whether Lambeth will accept this as sufficient I have no idea but it seems a sensible solution. A couple of folk were sitting on the benches in the sun. I am all for provision of places for people to sit so was pleased to see this. 

A walk down the alleyway confirmed that there are a number of doors opening onto it. Some looked like residential, plus a couple of businesses. Including this:

Apex College   » Why Study at ACL

So it's not true to say hardly anyone needs to get down there. Although, as explained earlier, the number of people that need to use the pavement shouldn't be relevant. The pavement should be kept sufficiently clear that everyone can use it for what it's designed for.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Theme park Brixton, 2016:

Brixton Beach Boulevard returns as the Brixton Big Apple from October 27th


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Theme park Brixton, 2016:
> 
> Brixton Beach Boulevard returns as the Brixton Big Apple from October 27th



Being mugged, raped and murdered for fun is always a great crack.

They can have a Son of Sam Night. The Great Black Out Night. A Burning Buildings Night. The Rooting Tooting Riot and Looting night.

It'll be ace.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 11, 2016)

1970s New York Was An Absolutely Terrifying Place: 41 Photos 
Inspiring mood-board.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

For anyone that was wondering


----------



## Winot (Oct 11, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> 1970s New York Was An Absolutely Terrifying Place: 41 Photos
> Inspiring mood-board.



So much better pre-gentrification.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Winot said:


> So much better pre-gentrification.


Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> For anyone that was wondering



I am wondering what the hell that is about. 
It would be fair to say Brixton to South Ken & VV is easily done in 30 minutes by tube. I do it nearly every day in the Proms season - though in the evening rush hour the tube is very overcrowded - more genteel to take BR & the 52 bus from Victoria. 

What is the point of the original Youtube clip? Just looks like time-lapse photography to me.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> 1970s New York Was An Absolutely Terrifying Place: 41 Photos
> Inspiring mood-board.


I particularly liked picture 13 which was rather reminiscent of Beehive Place I thought.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 11, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I had a look along Beehive Place while I was out at lunchtime.
> 
> The various objects have been moved back towards the wall so that there is now a reasonable amount of space in front of them for people to pass. Whether Lambeth will accept this as sufficient I have no idea but it seems a sensible solution. A couple of folk were sitting on the benches in the sun. I am all for provision of places for people to sit so was pleased to see this.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough that place sounds more like one of the dodgy colleges Theresa May was supposed to have shut down whilst Home Secretary. 

More politically right-on and humanitarian the former tenants of those offices were the World Development Movement - now rebranded as Global Justice Now - and operating out of 66 Offley Road SW9.
Join our campaigns to fight for social and economic justice


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

I passed along Beehive Place just now and had a chat with some of the people there. They laughed when I told them about the issue of wheelchair users supposedly being inconvenienced by the presence of the artwork - they know more than anyone how unlikely that would be.

It's already a disaster for pedestrian access anyway (see pics). Oh, and there's no doorways in use regularly that open up anywhere near the artwork, so that's more FUD.



There's a lot to moan about when it comes to the provision of disabled access along this stretch, but the artwork at the far end is just about the smallest concern of them all.


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

I got sent a press release for a 'knife defence class' at £20 per head where you can learn: 


> how to spot the signs of an impeding attack
> how to stop an attack with pre-emptives moves before it starts
> how to defend against slash attacks
> how to defend against straight stabs (long and short thrusts)
> how to defend against icepick attacks


Am I alone in thinking that it's a bit, well, _opportunistic?_


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

Encouraging people to defend themselves will just get more people killed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

Icepick attacks????


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Icepick attacks????


Haven't you heard about the recent spate of Eskimo vs Baltic fisherman battles along Coldharbour Lane?

#chilling


----------



## Rushy (Oct 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Encouraging people to defend themselves will just get more people killed.


I have a mate who was mugged with a knife for his laptop outside Stockwell tube. Not going to pretend for a second that I have a clue what various martial arts he did but it was to the obsessive level that he regularly visited his "master" in Thailand. He could literally disable me with a grip and a couple of pressure points. His advice was "if you can, always run". And he did.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I have a mate who was mugged with a knife for his laptop outside Stockwell tube. Not going to pretend for a second that I have a clue what various martial arts he did but it was to the obsessive level that he regularly visited his "master" in Thailand. He could literally disable me with a grip and a couple of pressure points. His advice was "if you can, always run". And he did.



Absolutely. My boy has been mugged twice. Both times there was a threat of being 'stabbed'.

Both times he just handed his stuff over...but asked for his sim card...(which he did get)...then he legged it and had a good cry.

The 2nd time his mum went out and found the lads. Lucky for them the Police arrived before she got hold of 'em...but again it was daft of her to approach them as they may have stabbed her.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Haven't you heard about the recent spate of Eskimo vs Baltic fisherman battles along Coldharbour Lane?
> 
> #chilling



I thought Scythes were all the rage this week.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 11, 2016)

I did once avoid a chap walking down the street carrying a sickle. A topless man with a sickle on a cold november night is to be avoided I felt.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 11, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I am wondering what the hell that is about.
> It would be fair to say Brixton to South Ken & VV is easily done in 30 minutes by tube. I do it nearly every day in the Proms season - though in the evening rush hour the tube is very overcrowded - more genteel to take BR & the 52 bus from Victoria.
> 
> What is the point of the original Youtube clip? Just looks like time-lapse photography to me.


It is a film shot by a small company in Crystal Palace that specialise in drone and other types of non-standard filming.  It was shot using a smartphone steadicam type device.

Osmo – Reimagine Movement - DJI

It feels very much like a hobbyist/small business uploading experimental short films using various devices (if you look at the other films they have uploaded).

I like the music.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I keep hearing rumours that Brixton Wholefoods lease renewal is coming up and they're worried they may get priced out. Anyone know more about this? I hope it's not true but nothing surprises me these days.


their lease is coming up for renewal, I think next year,negotiations are ongoing but Tony doesn't have much hope of getting it seriously reduced, the landlords also own next door I think (the expensive clothes shop that I've never seen a customer in) and with the way rents have gone over the last few years they think it's a fair market rent, next doors rent is massive can't remember the figure


----------



## Jangleballix (Oct 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> That "street furniture" was a deal done by the coalition council in the 1990s. I should know - I was on it - as someone once said.


The deal seems to be LBL's advertising on one side, Decaux's on t'other.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 12, 2016)

Coincidentally, I saw someone in a wheelchair navigate that whole stretch of pavement on Beehive Place last night. Didnt look easy, but was possible.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> The deal seems to be LBL's advertising on one side, Decaux's on t'other.


Yes - in which case presumably LB Lambeth in making an "income sacrifice" in order to bring us "essential council information".

There are only two councillors available who might be able to explain the rationale - Gentry and Dickson, who were both front-benchers at the time.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 12, 2016)

Has anyone been kept awake by party/club noise from Clifton Mansions in the last 4 weeks, between about 2 and 5 on Sunday mornings? It seems that one of the flats is possibly being used as a club.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 12, 2016)

Demolition of the three shops between the London Hotel and Clifton Mansions started today. When did Lexadon get permission for their 5 storey block of flats?

The demolition is being done by Edgeley Developments, contractors to Lexadon. Neighbours haven't been notified, no party wall documents have been sent, there's no netting to prevent bricks from falling into neighbouring properties, there are live wires and water pipes tangled up in a heap of demolished material, the workmen are not wearing protective gear, neighbours are wandering around the site. Is this 'business as usual' for Edgeley and Lexadon?


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 12, 2016)

In other miserable news I keep hearing that lots of small traders in the market and the central Brixton area are in, or nearly in, financial difficulties. The feeling is that the Brixton Villaaage boom is over and punters who visit from other parts of London are easily seduced by rival attractions in Hackney, Shoreditch etc. Meanwhile rents keep going up and we may be reaching a tipping point. Tique Booty has gone. I'm told that Rosie cannot pay her former staff their final pay packet and is asking them to apply for money from the government. Your rights if your employer is insolvent - GOV.UK  The only people coining it are the bar owners who cater for the deluge of pissheads who arrive on the night tube. British drinking to the rescue! I predict that the western stretch of CHL will soon resemble Malaga or Cyprus, with bar after bar after bar, and legless, shirtless punters fighting and vomiting all through the night.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> I'm told that Rosie cannot pay her former staff their final pay packet and is asking them to apply for money from the government.


Someone mentioned recently on here that Rosie was shutting up here, but keeping Peckham.

Looks like the Brixton shop is within a limited company

ROSIE'S DELI CAFE LIMITED - Filing history (free information from Companies House)

so I guess she could try withholding wages due - but this doesn't go down too well with DWP. If DWP are intelligent (doubtful) they might make a claim against the Peckham branch, as doubtless the (business) people would be the same.

Impossible to say from the paperwork what was going on as since Gordon Brown liberalised all the rules with small businesses 15 years ago nobody has to declare anything any more for that size of company - except that they are a director.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 12, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> Demolition of the three shops between the London Hotel and Clifton Mansions started today. When did Lexadon get permission for their 5 storey block of flats?
> 
> The demolition is being done by Edgeley Developments, contractors to Lexadon. Neighbours haven't been notified, no party wall documents have been sent, there's no netting to prevent bricks from falling into neighbouring properties, there are live wires and water pipes tangled up in a heap of demolished material, the workmen are not wearing protective gear, neighbours are wandering around the site. Is this 'business as usual' for Edgeley and Lexadon?


I can't offer you much comfort on this.
The council issued a decision notice on 12th August
Then another on 16th August
And then Mr Knight (or rather his architects) put in 3 more planning applications:
16/05372/DET	 |			  Approval of details pursuant to condition 14 (Crime prevention strategy plan) of planning permisison ref 16/00411/FUL (Demolition of existing building and erection of a part single, part 3, part 4 and part 5 storey building to provide a 157sqm A1 retail unit, a 101sqm flexible A1/A2 retail unit and eight self-contained flats together with associated private amenity space, and cycle and waste storage) Granted on 12.08.2016.				  |																	  419-423 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LH
16/05371/DET	 |			  Approval of details pursuant to condition 12 (method of demolition and construction statement) of planning permisison ref 16/00411/FUL (Demolition of existing building and erection of a part single, part 3, part 4 and part 5 storey building to provide a 157sqm A1 retail unit, a 101sqm flexible A1/A2 retail unit and eight self-contained flats together with associated private amenity space, and cycle and waste storage) Granted on 12.08.2016.				  |																	  419-423 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LH
16/05747/VOC	 |			  Removal of condtion 23 (piling method statement) of Application Reference Number: 16/00411/FUL (Demolition of existing building and erection of a part single, part 3, part 4 and part 5 storey building to provide a 157sqm A1 retail unit, a 101sqm flexible A1/A2 retail unit and eight self-contained flats together with associated private amenity space, and cycle and waste storage.)granted on 12/08/2016  Conditions(s) Removal: No piling to be proposed for the future development				  |																	  419-423 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LH
the last looks as though it might include request for permission for pile driving.

Should you wish to comment about these applications the deadlines are 1) 18th October, 2) 25th October and 3) 2nd November.

BTW I did object to the original applications  - successfully in 2014 and 2015, but unfortunately unsuccessfully (this year). As a neighbour you have every right to comment yourself, though I am not sure I will this time. For me it was about trying to retain remnants of the original quirky street-scape. Lambeth Planning gave up on that idea this year - and now the head of Lambeth Planning responsible for the change of policy has fucked off back to Camden where he came from only a year or so ago.

Thats how to get things through - bring in a new broom who doesn't know anything about the area - the let him go when the place is wrecked (remember the Canterbury Arms for example?)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 12, 2016)

Jangleballix said:


> The deal seems to be LBL's advertising on one side, Decaux's on t'other.


 
fairly common sort of deal, really - combination of income from the advertising space and a bit of use for council advertising.  and / or the council gets things like bus shelters provided at no cost in exchange for the advertising space (i'm not sure if bus shelters in london are borough or TfL responsibility)


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I had a look along Beehive Place while I was out at lunchtime.
> 
> The various objects have been moved back towards the wall so that there is now a reasonable amount of space in front of them for people to pass. Whether Lambeth will accept this as sufficient I have no idea but it seems a sensible solution. A couple of folk were sitting on the benches in the sun. I am all for provision of places for people to sit so was pleased to see this.
> 
> ...



The "pavement" is by the Rec. Most of Beehive Place does not have a proper pavement. The business are on the side of Beehive Place that has no pavement or minimal pavement that is not really accessible to disabled people.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I keep hearing rumours that Brixton Wholefoods lease renewal is coming up and they're worried they may get priced out. Anyone know more about this? I hope it's not true but nothing surprises me these days.



They have been concerned about this for a while. I dont use it much now as I am in LJ. They knew it was on the cards. Small business like this will not survive in Nu Brixton. Sad really. 

They are not the only one. Talking to another long standing shopkeeper ( who does not want to go public on this) and his landlord is looking at cashing in on the Nu Brixton in next year or two for his retirement nest egg I assume. So he might go in next year or so.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I can't offer you much comfort on this.
> and now the head of Lambeth Planning responsible for the change of policy has fucked off back to Camden where he came from only a year or so ago.



The interim head of Planning is now Doug Black the conservation officer. 

Chatting about this to someone I know who used to work in Planning. ( not here) Lambeth is pretty crap place to work. So no surprise he went back to Camden.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The "pavement" is by the Rec. Most of Beehive Place does not have a proper pavement. The business are on the side of Beehive Place that has no pavement or minimal pavement that is not really accessible to disabled people.


I know.

The pavement on the other side is no good, which makes it worse to block the only usable one.

If someone wants to go to an entrance down near the 90 degrees corner in the street (for example, that Apex College place), they have the option of going down the wide pavement, then crossing the carriageway from the stretch of dropped kerb at the service entrance to the Rec. The alternative, if the pavement is blocked, is that they have go that whole stretch of street on the carriageway.

Likewise if someone wants to go the entire length of beehive place to connect through to Brixton Rd. There is no pavement at all on that part, but at least it's possible to go half the length on a pavement.

Someone is going to point out that when the gates to the Rec entrance are open, they also obstruct the pavement. Yes they do and that's bad design. I'd hope it wouldn't be designed that way these days. But the fact that those gates might obstruct the pavement throughout a portion of the day is no excuse to block it elsewhere in addition.

Why are people trying to make excuses for things that make life even more difficult for people who've already got difficulty in getting around?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I know.
> 
> The pavement on the other side is no good, which makes it worse to block the only usable one.
> 
> ...



The point I meant to make was that the "pavement" by the Rec is as you say not the "pavement" that can be used to access the business on Beehive Place as they are on the other side.

The "pavement" by the Rec goes no where. Its , as you point out, of no use to anyone trying to access the college.

Its not about making excuses.

If we are to be fair about this if the Council want to pick on the group that put the planters out they should sort out access for disabled people to Apex and the other business first.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I know.
> 
> The pavement on the other side is no good, which makes it worse to block the only usable one.
> 
> ...



tbh I don't know why the council don't just pave the whole lot and make it shared use, maybe not high profile enough and not beneficial to '_cafe society_'


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The point I meant to make was that the "pavement" by the Rec is as you say not the "pavement" that can be used to access the business on Beehive Place as they are on the other side.
> 
> The "pavement" by the Rec goes no where. *Its , as you point out, of no use to anyone trying to access the college.*
> 
> ...



No, that's not what I point out. I don't think you've read what I've written.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> tbh I don't know why the council don't just pave the whole lot and make it shared use, maybe not high profile enough and not beneficial to '_cafe society_'



I was going to suggest this. 

If  we are to be fair about this issue. Then pedestrianise it.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> No, that's not what I point out. I don't think you've read what I've written.



Then can we agree if the Council are so concerned about this they go the whole hog and redesign the whole of Beehive Place with planters that do not get in the way of wheelchairs.

Otherwise imo they are just picking on a group of people trying to make Brixton a nicer place.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was going to suggest this.
> 
> If  we are to be fair about this issue. Then pedestrianise it.



compare it to Ingleton Street by the Crown and Anchor, that is shared use in the daytime so the businesses around there can load and unload, the big difference is that there isn't a trendy pub and restaurant that can use it for seating.....oh wait maybe a nice beer garden at the rear of the beehive


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Then can we agree if the Council are so concerned about this they go the whole hog and redesign the whole of Beehive Place with planters that do not get in the way of wheelchairs.
> 
> Otherwise imo they are just picking on a group of people trying to make Brixton a nicer place.



Do I really have to point out that the costly excercise of redesigning and rebuilding a street is hardly comparable with that of asking someone to conform with the law in response to a complaint?

I'd be more than happy to see more (properly designed) planters and seating on the streets generally but suggesting a redesign of the street simply to avoid offending some well meaning people is completely bonkers.

It seems a solution has been reached where the items are simply moved so that there's space to pass in front of them and people can still enjoy them and use the benches. Perhaps Lambeth had a word, someone realised there was a completely reasonable logic behind the requirement to keep pavements clear and this was the outcome? That wouldn't fit in with the conspiracy theory narrative though, or make a good headline in Brixton Buzz.


----------



## bimble (Oct 12, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly common sort of deal, really - combination of income from the advertising space and a bit of use for council advertising.  and / or the council gets things like bus shelters provided at no cost in exchange for the advertising space (i'm not sure if bus shelters in london are borough or TfL responsibility)


The ones up here on the LJ end of coldharbour lane are just commercial adverts both sides,  we're currently bumping into each other for oven chips & insurance I think. I would like to know how much money the council earns from this obstruction, hope its a lot.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> . (properly designed) planters  and seating



Are you saying the current planters are not to your taste ? I quite like the fact they are a bit rough and ready and they also probably cost less than product from a design studio....e2a also like that they are recycled....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Are you saying the current planters are not to your taste ? I quite like the fact they are a bit rough and ready and they also probably cost less than product from a design studio....


The current planters won't survive very long. That's aside from whether they are to my taste.

Much commercially made street furniture doesn't survive very long either.

And even very sturdily made planters don't really work unless they are maintained properly.

I should say "properly designed and maintained planters and seating".


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 12, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Do I really have to point out that the costly excercise of redesigning and rebuilding a street is hardly comparable with that of asking someone to conform with the law in response to a complaint?
> 
> I'd be more than happy to see more (properly designed) planters and seating on the streets generally but suggesting a redesign of the street simply to avoid offending some well meaning people is completely bonkers.
> 
> It seems a solution has been reached where the items are simply moved so that there's space to pass in front of them and people can still enjoy them and use the benches. Perhaps Lambeth had a word, someone realised there was a completely reasonable logic behind the requirement to keep pavements clear and this was the outcome? That wouldn't fit in with the conspiracy theory narrative though, or make a good headline in Brixton Buzz.



You are the one going on about the importance of access for all - the importance of access for disabled people.

Its not me taking this to bonkers level its you.

The logical conclusion of your views is that the road needs to be redesigned. 

It could be that the conspiracy rag Brixton Buzz article made the Council think again.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2016)

editor said:


> I got sent a press release for a 'knife defence class' at £20 per head where you can learn:
> Am I alone in thinking that it's a bit, well, _opportunistic?_



I'm willing to bet that they don't teach that if someone goes to stab you, it's better to use your arm to either deflect the blow, or act as a sacrificial target - you're less likely to die from a stab wound in a limb, than to your torso, not least because you can tourniquet a limb - than to try some fancy-dan blocking move. I've seen quite a few videos which punt blocking with crossed arms as the best solution, but it only really works if someone is trying to slash you, rather than stab you.

Besides, self-defence against stabbing weapons is usually designed to defend against opponents who know what they're doing, not against unpredictable Billy Small-bollocks who's trying to show his idiot mates how hard he is.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Icepick attacks????



There's a lot of Trotskyists in Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2016)

editor said:


> Haven't you heard about the recent spate of Eskimo vs Baltic fisherman battles along Coldharbour Lane?
> 
> #chilling



Icepicks vs belaying pins.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 12, 2016)

CH1 said:


> ...and now the head of Lambeth Planning responsible for the change of policy has fucked off back to Camden where he came from only a year or so ago.
> 
> Thats how to get things through - bring in a new broom who doesn't know anything about the area - the let him go when the place is wrecked (remember the Canterbury Arms for example?)



Talking to an acquaintance on Saturday at the "Stand Up to Lambeth Council" march, who reckoned that said fucker-offer did so because "I can't work with these idiots!", meaning the council officers, the planning committee, and interfering councillors making unhelpful "suggestions".


----------



## teuchter (Oct 12, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> You are the one going on about the importance of access for all - the importance of access for disabled people.
> 
> Its not me taking this to bonkers level its you.
> 
> ...



Yes, the logical conclusion of my views is that many roads need to be redesigned. That's why I support the schemes for pedestrianisation and so on that many on here seem to want to oppose. But those views exist in the real world where such a thing is not going to happen overnight. So, in the meantime we do the best with what's there. And that means keeping pavements clear so that they are accessible to as many people as possible. 

Yes, it could be that BB made the council think again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

What's a good Thai place that delivers to sw2???


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's a good Thai place that delivers to sw2???


the missus and daughter ordered one from here...... Home
I had pad thai , was nice enough but i am no expert


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Talking to an acquaintance on Saturday at the "Stand Up to Lambeth Council" march, who reckoned that said fucker-offer did so because "I can't work with these idiots!", meaning the council officers, the planning committee, and interfering councillors making unhelpful "suggestions".


I don't know about that, but the few times I heard his responses at planning committees he seemed to be - usually - what Private Eye calls "Fundamentally Supine" with respect to development proposals. He seemed to be mellowing and getting into the obstructive Lambeth way just before the end, however.

Maybe he'd already resigned by then and was just going with the flow?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 13, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Yes, the logical conclusion of my views is that many roads need to be redesigned. That's why I support the schemes for pedestrianisation and so on that many on here seem to want to oppose. But those views exist in the real world where such a thing is not going to happen overnight. So, in the meantime we do the best with what's there. And that means keeping pavements clear so that they are accessible to as many people as possible.
> 
> Yes, it could be that BB made the council think again.


When you posted your view I initially thought you were wrong. Mainly because I really enjoy that street particular furniture. But then you explained your position and on consideration I saw you were correct. Not sure why some posters on here can't also see that. I suspect it's because no matter what the council do they are wrong and also just because it's you making the point.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's a good Thai place that delivers to sw2???



These guys are excellent, they deliver to top of Brixton Hill SW2.Talay Thai


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

What's Baan Thai Like?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> These guys are excellent, they deliver to top of Brixton Hill SW2.Talay Thai



Cool. We're on Christchurch Road...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's Baan Thai Like?



I used to use them but had two bad experiences a few years ago so stopped. One including off chicken - urrrgggghhhh


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> I used to use them but had two bad experiences a few years ago so stopped. One including off chicken - urrrgggghhhh



oh


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What's Baan Thai Like?


It's great if you want a quiet meal - there's never anyone in there. Literally. I've been in a couple of times when me & my companion had the entire place to ourselves.

Probably doesn't say much for the food though....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> It's great if you want a quiet meal - there's never anyone in there. Literally. I've been in a couple of times when me & my companion had the entire place to ourselves.
> 
> Probably doesn't say much for the food though....



I'm going for a delivery.....but may go with Talay Thai.

Me and the boy at home, thai take out to celebrate my new job and his new cousin, the apprentice on the box so we can shout at the tellidiots...maybe a bottle of sparkly...and a tunnocks tea cake for afters....perfecto


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm going for a delivery.....but may go with Talay Thai.
> 
> Me and the boy at home, thai take out to celebrate my new job and his new cousin, the apprentice on the box so we can shout at the tellidiots...maybe a bottle of sparkly...and a tunnocks tea cake for afters....perfecto



You got the job!  Congratulations!  Also congrats on the new family member.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> You got the job!  Congratulations!  Also congrats on the new family member.



Ta. His new family member on his Mum's side. A boy.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Talay Thai is way better than Baan Thai in my experience.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 13, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> Talay Thai is way better than Baan Thai in my experience.



That's what I'm going for


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 13, 2016)

Mmmm corn cakes


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Someone mentioned recently on here that Rosie was shutting up here, but keeping Peckham.
> 
> Looks like the Brixton shop is within a limited company
> 
> ...



What a cunt.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> What a cunt.


Don't know her - but if she is actually potentially insolvent she could be severely depressed and not getting proper advice.

In business everyone wants to know you when you are successful.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 13, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm going for a delivery.....but may go with Talay Thai.
> 
> Me and the boy at home, thai take out to celebrate my new job and his new cousin, the apprentice on the box so we can shout at the tellidiots...maybe a bottle of sparkly...and a tunnocks tea cake for afters....perfecto


Good work all [emoji1360]


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

Carioca are going for Buzzword Bingo as they branch out to the Croydon BoxPark: 


> Streetfood, vibrant, cocktails - all present and correct!
> *CARIOCA TO BRING “A BITE OF BRAZIL” TO BOXPARK CROYDON*
> 
> Popular Brixton-based independent Brazilian restaurant Carioca is bringing “a bite of Brazil” to the new Boxpark Croydon with their brand new Rio streetfood unit.
> ...


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

Candle lit vigil tomorrow: Candle-lit vigil for refugee children to take place in Brixton, Fri 14th Oct 5.30pm


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Candle lit vigil tomorrow: Candle-lit vigil for refugee children to take place in Brixton, Fri 14th Oct 5.30pm



There is also demo outside Parliament this Saturday from 2pm to 5pm called by refugee groups about the plight of the children. 

In Old Palace Yard.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Don't know her - but if she is actually potentially insolvent she could be severely depressed and not getting proper advice.
> 
> In business everyone wants to know you when you are successful.


And she's just had her second child. Plus her husband is a DJ whose income may have been dented by the trend to shut down clubs in London.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Carioca are going for Buzzword Bingo as they branch out to the Croydon BoxPark:



That's the Brazas family and they are absolutely lovely.  I might even venture out to Croydon to support them for their opening - I hope they do well.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> That's the Brazas family and they are absolutely lovely.  I might even venture out to Croydon to support them for their opening - I hope they do well.


I'm not sure if I could face a Croydon BoxPark experience. The one on my doorstep is soulless enough.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 13, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> When you posted your view I initially thought you were wrong. Mainly because I really enjoy that street particular furniture. But then you explained your position and on consideration I saw you were correct. Not sure why some posters on here can't also see that. I suspect it's because no matter what the council do they are wrong and also just because it's you making the point.


I liked this post because the candid revelation of self restraint when you thought teuchter was in the wrong  being juxtaposed with the smear of partisanship against ' 'some posters'  in the latter part of your message was amusing in an ironic sense.......
edited cos of alcohol


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Don't know her - but if she is actually potentially insolvent she could be severely depressed and not getting proper advice.
> 
> In business everyone wants to know you when you are successful.



I don't know her either - but it sounds like she's pulling a fast one. People shouldn't be able to walk away like that owing staff\creditors money...you see it all the time.

She's tweeting away like a goodun though - I hope she is paying her Peckham staff...

*Rosie Lovell* ‏@RosieLovell  Oct 11Camberwell, London
Pastrami in Peckham (with our gorge pickled heirloom beetroots) #peckham #pickles @ Rosie's Peckham https://www.instagram.com/p/BLbK-dNAbFh/


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I don't know her either - but it sounds like she's pulling a fast one. People shouldn't be able to walk away like that owing staff\creditors money...you see it all the time.
> 
> She's tweeting away like a goodun though - I hope she is paying her Peckham staff...
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like she's just moved her business to Peckham, and as you say trying to wriggle out of Brixton.
Wonder what LAP leases say about dilapidations?


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Looks a bit like she's just moved her business to Peckham, and as you say trying to wriggle out of Brixton.
> Wonder what LAP leases say about dilapidations?



TBH - All I have heard is hearsay on an internet forum and nothing to back it up....if staff are being told that then fair enough.

 I have no interest or knowledge of her particular situation - but was commenting on a the larger issue of ltd. companies going bust whilst owing money to staff and small businesses supplying them as a ploy when retaining personal assets that have been gained iykwim.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 13, 2016)

Rosie's cafe - I don't know the background so can't really comment. But a note on the door explaining the position for potential customers would have been polite.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 13, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> That's the Brazas family and they are absolutely lovely.  I might even venture out to Croydon to support them for their opening - I hope they do well.


I'll go anywhere, ANYWHERE, for the Brazas ribs.  Even Boxpark Croydon..


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 14, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I liked this post because the candid revelation of self restraint when you thought teuchter was in the wrong  being juxtaposed with the smear of partisanship against ' 'some posters'  in the latter part of your message was amusing in an ironic sense.......
> edited cos of alcohol


Good man. I decided not to post until I read through the full thread. Maybe think before posting when you have alcohol on board


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 14, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'll go anywhere, ANYWHERE, for the Brazas ribs.  Even Boxpark Croydon..



Used to enjoy brazas a lot. Not been in the place in the market. They are a very nice family. Do they still do the cakes?


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 14, 2016)

happyshopper said:


> Rosie's cafe - I don't know the background so can't really comment. But a note on the door explaining the position for potential customers would have been polite.


She didn't give her staff notice. They found out 4 days before and she wasn't happy about it.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> I liked this post because the candid revelation of self restraint when you thought teuchter was in the wrong  being juxtaposed with the smear of partisanship against ' 'some posters'  in the latter part of your message was amusing in an ironic sense.......
> edited cos of alcohol


Are you suggesting that the use of the term "some posters" might intentionally be used in order to smear a group of individuals? Surely not! You must have been _reeeeeally_ drunk to have imagined that.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 14, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Used to enjoy brazas a lot. Not been in the place in the market. They are a very nice family. Do they still do the cakes?



I only went once to the market - we never go to the market to be honest - I still mourn Brazas on Tulse Hill, but I know they do still do the cakes just from seeing lots of pictures of them on FB.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Carioca are going for Buzzword Bingo as they branch out to the Croydon BoxPark:


Fail. They left out artisanal. Or is that so 2015?


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2016)

Some things on this weekend: What’s on in Brixton this weekend: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 14th- 16th Oct 2016


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2016)

Great to see the 414 so busy last Sunday. It would be fucking criminal if this place gets closed down. 












In photos: Busy night at Club 414’s Sunday reggae/jazz jam on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> TBH - All I have heard is hearsay on an internet forum and nothing to back it up....if staff are being told that then fair enough.
> 
> I have no interest or knowledge of her particular situation - but was commenting on a the larger issue of ltd. companies going bust whilst owing money to staff and small businesses supplying them as a ploy when retaining personal assets that have been gained iykwim.


going into liquidation can be a minefield, unless you know beforehand (months) if you pay off one creditor (staff) and don't pay another (landlords) you can find yourself in an almighty mess with potential charges of fraud and misfeasance (I know to my experience), normally doesn't get to that but is used by the liquidator to extract more money. Not knowing Rosie's situation it's all speculation of course and there is the flip side, used by some very well known restaurants, of going bust, setting up a new company and going back to the same suppliers the following day - they are the ones who should be stopped but they (or their lawyers) know how to game the system


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> cross-posted from the bus thread -
> 
> there's an open day event / family fun day sort of thing at Stockwell bus garage Saturday 16 October (a few minutes' walk from Stockwell Underground) - more here


this is tomorrow - anyone going?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 14, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Good man. I decided not to post until I read through the full thread. Maybe think before posting when you have alcohol on board


the thread will not be "full" until the end of the month





Rushy said:


> Are you suggesting that the use of the term "some posters" might intentionally be used in order to smear a group of individuals? Surely not! You must have been _reeeeeally_ drunk to have imagined that.



the meaning of the post was very clear and still is thanks.......


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> the meaning of the post was very clear and still is thanks.......


To some posters.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 15, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> the thread will not be "full" until the end of the month


Poor quality come back . I considered the particular point addressed and I responded at an appropriate time. Is that ok with you?


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 15, 2016)

Never mind all that. For a couple of weeks I've been meaning to give a shout out to Yusuf at the Rec (should it be mad props?) who not only sorted out the problem I had with a booking, but actually worked out how to solve it. Then the next week he called me up and sorted it all out again.

I've found everyone on the desk recently at the Rec to be good eggs so, erm, shout outs to them etc., but Yusuf really went the famous Extra Mile.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

Couple of pics: In photos: Old school Brixton vibes at the Effra Hall Tavern’s live jazz night


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

I wish they'd fix that flashing light in the beer cabinet at San Marino.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 15, 2016)

editor said:


> I wish they'd fix that flashing light in the beer cabinet at San Marino.[/QUOTE


It's called "ambience".


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

Blimey, it pelted down earlier on:











Umbrellas in the rain: late Saturday afternoon downpour in Brixton


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2016)

editor said:


> Couple of pics: In photos: Old school Brixton vibes at the Effra Hall Tavern’s live jazz night


This is great to see....supposedly theres a bit of a resurgence of interest in jazz amongst younger people in the US...would be great to see the same thing in the UK...and beyond!


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2016)

ska invita said:


> This is great to see....supposedly theres a bit of a resurgence of interest in jazz amongst younger people in the US...would be great to see the same thing in the UK...and beyond!


There's also the great live jazz/reggae night at the 414 on Sundays. 

I think the fact that jazz is pretty much shunned by the brioche bun hipster set helps too - you get a proper old school night without any of the cash-stripping trendy supplements encroaching on your fun. Besides, jazz always works best in old school venues rather than in a fucking pop-up box park or whatever.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2016)

editor said:


> There's also the great live jazz/reggae night at the 414 on Sundays.
> 
> I think the fact that jazz is pretty much shunned by the brioche bun hipster set helps too - you get a proper old school night without any of the cash-stripping trendy supplements encroaching on your fun. Besides, jazz always works best in old school venues rather than in a fucking pop-up box park or whatever.


This all sounds amazing... Clashes with going to work the next day (both sessions do), but I'd really love to check both those out, before it's too late.

Also seems to me much of the nu jazz out there is that bit more accessible than some of the too-schooled noodling that's been dominating in the past.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2016)

There is a protest about the closure of adventure playgrounds on the 29th.




> We are a group of parents and children who are organising to fight the closures of Lambeth Adventures Playgrounds (APG).
> 
> On 26th August 2016 Lambeth Council closed 4 APG’s without any notice, consultations, meeting or letter to the parents and children who use these well needed services.
> 
> ...



The notice on Dexter playground suggest the Council may be looking for another provider to run it.

However as in LJ the future of adventure playgrounds is not guaranteed. Its not a service the Council has to provide and the land they are on is worth a lot now.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 16, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> There is a protest about the closure of adventure playgrounds on the 29th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is the protest?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Where is the protest?



It says Railton road. So I assume its at Dexters.

That should be interesting.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Blimey, it pelted down earlier on:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and again Sunday. Water was cascading out of the light fittings in M & S!


----------



## ash (Oct 17, 2016)

I know there are a few material shops in the market. Does anyone' know the best place to buy the net  you use for net curtains- a Halloween brides costume has been requested


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Morleys is good if no luck down the market.


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2016)

Who's rocking down to Electric Avenue tonight?
Eddy Grant to switch on illuminated Electric Avenue sign in Brixton tonight, 17th Oct


----------



## colacubes (Oct 17, 2016)

ash said:


> I know there are a few material shops in the market. Does anyone' know the best place to buy the net  you use for net curtains- a Halloween brides costume has been requested



Simply Fabrics on Atlantic Rd or Morleys if no luck there.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 17, 2016)

Wtf is this in Mothercare window.  It's OCTOBER!!


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2016)

Even the baby is puzzled by it.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 17, 2016)

There have been mince pies in the Loughborough Junction co-op for several weeks now.


----------



## T & P (Oct 17, 2016)

teuchter said:


> There have been mince pies in the Loughborough Junction co-op for several weeks now.


I wouldn't be surprised if they expire before Xmas...


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2016)

Man oh man Electric Avenue was getting a drenching just then. The poor steel band had to retire to the space under Iceland for cover. It seems quite an understated affair thus far with just a small stage and PA and no lighting as far as I can see. Mr Grant will be turning the lights on around 7pm. Bring your brolly!


----------



## Gniewosz (Oct 18, 2016)

I am trying to get into contact with the lovely lady that used to run the Cafe Art Nouveau, but can't locate her phone or email address.  Can anyone by chance help?  If yes, probably best to pm me.
Thanks!!


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 18, 2016)

She works at Lime Brixton.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 21, 2016)

So, the May Garden Project had been established in Merton for a while, they're a community group aimed at encouraging sustainable food cultivation. The hip hop bit is not just about spitting bars but about consciousness and education. I'm not personally involved with them because they're in bloody Merton.
Or were. 
They've been working with Loughborough Farm SW9 and are having event in which the young people who've been involved are running a cafe, serving vegan food and keeping the profits of all their hard work. 

I think it's a great project and a good half term activity for families. I can't go b cause I'm at work but I'm hoping they'll get a good turn out so that they can keep it going.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 21, 2016)

editor Any chance of plugging this event in Brixton bUzz or the listings?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2016)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> editor Any chance of plugging this event in Brixton bUzz or the listings?


I'd love to but you'll have to add it to the listings yourself, I'm afraid -  follow the 'add listing' link on the Buzz navbar. I'm way behind with everything at the moment as I've had no broadband for 5 days and it's proving a real pain trying to get work done on a laptop


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 21, 2016)

editor said:


> I'd love to but you'll have to add it to the listings yourself, I'm afraid -  follow the 'add listing' link on the Buzz navbar. I'm way behind with everything at the moment as I've had no broadband for 5 days and it's proving a real pain trying to get work done on a laptop


I'm sure I can manage that.
Internet connections are just like healthy joints, we miss them achingly when they're gone


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

Had a young person (25) say this to me today

'My friends are renting a house on Railton Road. They are having a riot themed party for Halloween'


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 21, 2016)

They should, of course, be waiting until 5th November when they can have a defeating a Catholic plot to blow up the reigning monarch and the subsequent execution of the plotters themed party. It's all ancient history.


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Had a young person (25) say this to me today
> 
> 'My friends are renting a house on Railton Road. They are having a riot themed party for Halloween'



Offer to up the theme by showing up and torching the place


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Offer to up the theme by showing up and torching the place



Nicking the telly....then torching the place...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 21, 2016)

There's some South London SCUM punk on at the Off The Cuff bar tonight. Looks tasty.

Will I faint at the bar prices ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's some South London SCUM punk on at the Off The Cuff bar tonight. Looks tasty.
> 
> Will I faint at the bar prices ?



Keep yer hat on


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's some South London SCUM punk on at the Off The Cuff bar tonight. Looks tasty.
> 
> Will I faint at the bar prices ?


Probably - they seem to make a unhealthy margin. Go to Canopy and drink good cheaper beer / wine / spirits first instead.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 21, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Probably - they seem to make a unhealthy margin. Go to Canopy and drink good cheaper beer / wine / spirits first instead.



Last time I went to Canopy we felt distinctly out of place. We didn't arrive on a bike.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> There's some South London SCUM punk on at the Off The Cuff bar tonight. Looks tasty.
> 
> Will I faint at the bar prices ?


A freaking FIVER a pint in a plastic cup last time I visited. Rrrrrrip!


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2016)

Yeah Off The Cuff are definitely 'venue' prices and not pub prices. I like it as a place now - they've really improved it from all that 'member's bar' bollocks but they take the piss a bit on price.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 21, 2016)

Although a fiver isn't THAT much more than the local pubs unfortunately.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 21, 2016)

Tru punx get pre-drunk on cheap cans then sneak in a hip flask.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 21, 2016)

Brixton Foodbank are trying to win some funding for a cooker and dishwasher so we can provide hot meals- you can vote for them to win the money here: 
https://www.avivacommunityfund.co.uk/voting/project/view/16-1588
(Disclaimer, involves a sign up, but it's very quick and very worthwhile cause! Please don't be put off, it only takes 2mins)


----------



## discobastard (Oct 21, 2016)

Really happy stuff going on outside the tube tonight.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2016)

Went up to see my friend in Walthamstow on Sat and came back on the Night Tube. First time I used it. It makes such a difference. No longer have to rush to get the last tube at just past midnight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 23, 2016)

Is auld pat's portrait and plaque still about at the Albert?


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2016)

Severe overcrowding Brixton tube right now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> Severe overcrowding Brixton tube right now.



I've not used the tube for work for a while now, how is generally now the lifts are all back up and running? IS victoria still a nightmare for changing during rush hour or have works completed there too?


----------



## Winot (Oct 24, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've not used the tube for work for a while now, how is generally now the lifts are all back up and running? IS victoria still a nightmare for changing during rush hour or have works completed there too?



I usually cycle to work so not sure. Maybe this morning was normal!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 24, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've not used the tube for work for a while now, how is generally now the lifts are all back up and running? IS victoria still a nightmare for changing during rush hour or have works completed there too?



If you are going through Brixton in morning rush hour you generally have to queue to get into the station. Lots of the gates have been broken recently so that has made it worse. They were opening the side gates to people with weekly+ oyster travel cards to help ease but this seems to have stopped.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 24, 2016)

Winot said:


> View attachment 94326
> 
> I usually cycle to work so not sure. Maybe this morning was normal!



Not far off normal.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> If you are going through Brixton in morning rush hour you generally have to queue to get into the station. Lots of the gates have been broken recently so that has made it worse. They were opening the side gates to people with weekly+ oyster travel cards to help ease but this seems to have stopped.



Hmm....that's a bummer. I was planning on going that way again because I'm sick of the thameslink journey. Unless I travel at 6.30, there's rarely a seat.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 24, 2016)

Once you get into the station its pretty easy to get a seat, the issue is getting into the station


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 24, 2016)

I was late today, so not down there til 9.30. It was fine. I guess busy is 8am???


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 24, 2016)

8  - 9 is really busy. Really doesn't help when people stand on the steps taking photos of the crowds to put on Twitter


----------



## aka (Oct 25, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> 8  - 9 is really busy. Really doesn't help when people stand on the steps taking photos of the crowds to put on Twitter


A huge amount of people get off the overground and walk round to the tube these days. They either 1: love the northern line or 2: work in Pimlico or 3: hate getting on the tube at Victoria.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 25, 2016)

I think the volume of people coming down from streatham has increased as well. Really hard to get on a bus down the hill in rush hour, a few years ago you might get 3 or 4 full ones not stopping, now they contiously fly by


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

I came down about 8am this morning and it wasn't too bad...until I got to Stockwell were the Nothern Line was packed.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 25, 2016)

It was really quiet this morning.. Half term and there was no broken gates at the tube.. You are being lulled into a false sense of security...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> It was really quiet this morning.. Half term and there was no broken gates at the tube.. You are being lulled into a false sense of security...



I may go back to the thameslink.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 25, 2016)

I start work at either 7.30, 9.30, 11 or 10pm so don't really have to deal with Tube hell. It used to be awful at Oxford Circus at 6pm but is alright now that Bond Street is open again.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2016)

All this is a good illustration of why building loads of cycle lanes makes so much sense.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

Winot said:


> Severe overcrowding Brixton tube right now.


And with the council keen to encourage the building of more and more private large housing developments, and the opening of yet more grazing, drinking and groovy, tourist-luring destinations in Brixton, it's going to keep on getting worse with no relief in sight.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> And with the council keen to encourage the building of more and more private large housing developments, and the opening of yet more grazing, drinking and groovy, tourist-luring destinations in Brixton, it's going to keep on getting worse with no relief in sight.



It's not just here though. It's across lots of London.

I remember years ago at 7am it would be pretty much just cleaners and tradesmen on the trains....now there's so many more people out early morning. I'm guessing people are just trying to avoid the masses, and in doing so submitting to longer days just to miss the push and shove of the commute.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's not just here though. It's across lots of London.
> 
> I remember years ago at 7am it would be pretty much just cleaners and tradesmen on the trains....now there's so many more people out early morning. I'm guessing people are just trying to avoid the masses, and in doing so submitting to longer days just to miss the push and shove of the commute.


Not so many areas have 'enjoyed' such an almighty surge in food/drink tourism though. Brixton on a _Sunday_ night is busier than the Saturday nights of only 10 years ago


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 25, 2016)

yep I've seen hackney change from 2002 until now and it's still not as extreme as the change in about the last 5 years that's happened in brixton, from what i can tell from my ever more rare visits.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 25, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I'm guessing people are just trying to avoid the masses, and in doing so submitting to longer days just to miss the push and shove of the commute.


I get the 6:37 train from Wood Street in Walthamstow into Liverpool Street for this very reason. This morning I didn't get a seat. If I tried to get the 7:37 I wouldn't get on at all


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2016)

Basically we need to look into measures to suppress food and drink tourism between the hours of 7 and 9am.


----------



## Manter (Oct 25, 2016)

Anyone know any mechanics in Brixton?

Refugee with experience from back home and good English wants work experience/ job shadowing. His accomodation is in Brixton.   

Pm me if you have any ideas or can help.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

This looks bally wonderful chaps. 

So fucking depressing Soho House to launch Fox Bar: an upmarket late night Brixton drinking den


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 25, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> If you are going through Brixton in morning rush hour you generally have to queue to get into the station. Lots of the gates have been broken recently so that has made it worse. They were opening the side gates to people with weekly+ oyster travel cards to help ease but this seems to have stopped.



When you say "going through" Brixton, I bristle (probably pedantically) and think going _from_ Brixton, surely!


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> freaking



That word is reserved for po-faced American religious fools. Please keep to the established Anglo-Saxon vocabulary.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> That word is reserved for po-faced American religious fools. Please keep to the established Anglo-Saxon vocabulary.


Fucking cunting then.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Oct 25, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> When you say "going through" Brixton, I bristle (probably pedantically) and think going _from_ Brixton, surely!



But you may be going 'through Brixton' starting from Streatham and going to Oxford Circus.. I have no idea of the pedantically correct version


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> This looks bally wonderful chaps.
> 
> So fucking depressing Soho House to launch Fox Bar: an upmarket late night Brixton drinking den



Ten days ago you were going to 'give them a chance' & review them: Brixton food news: new restaurants, pop ups, cafes and more


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> Ten days ago you were going to 'give them a chance' & review them: Brixton food news: new restaurants, pop ups, cafes and more


And then I read more about the venture and realised that I don't like the sound of them one little bit. It is OK to change your mind when you find our more about something, isn't it? 

Or do you intend to flag up every subsequent change of mind I may make when new information is offered?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Basically we need to look into measures to suppress food and drink tourism between the hours of 7 and 9am.



As long as the off licence stays open...


----------



## clandestino (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> This looks bally wonderful chaps.
> 
> So fucking depressing Soho House to launch Fox Bar: an upmarket late night Brixton drinking den



It's going to be where Substation South was? Blimey. I went to Torture Garden there one time. The contrast between that and this Fox Bar couldn't be sharper.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

clandestino said:


> It's going to be where Substation South was? Blimey. I went to Torture Garden there one time. The contrast between that and this Fox Bar couldn't be sharper.


Like the growing contrast between the haves and the have nots in nu Brixton.


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2016)

I do understand the hostility towards the parent company, but do we actually know yet if Fox House is going to function as a members club, or indeed what prices are they going to charge?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> I do understand the hostility towards the parent company, but do we actually know yet if Fox House is going to function as a members club, or indeed what prices are they going to charge?


It doesn't take a genius to work out that it will be anything but affordable.

Look at their website: the whole brand is concerned with exclusivity, well off young professionals and glossy, aspirational lifestyles.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2016)

On the tube service.

The overground is so unreliable and packed that I know people who go to Brixton Underground ( even thought they are near overground stations) to get to central London in mornings.

If the overground service was sorted out it would relieve pressure on tube. 

Was supposed to meet friend this evening in West End. She could not make it due to the crap overground service ( severe delays).


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2016)

teuchter said:


> All this is a good illustration of why building loads of cycle lanes makes so much sense.



Yes it does. The cycle lanes at Vauxhall Cross are busy in mornings and evenings for example. Makes it much safer and more pleasant.

The cycle highway over Blackfriars bridge to South London is another good route now. Ludgate circus is much safer now.


----------



## elmpp (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> It doesn't take a genius to work out that it will be anything but affordable.
> 
> Look at their website: the whole brand is concerned with exclusivity, well off young professionals and glossy, aspirational lifestyles.


Off the cuff v2

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 25, 2016)

Dexters playground has big signs proclaiming it's open for half term?.


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> It doesn't take a genius to work out that it will be anything but affordable.
> 
> Look at their website: the whole brand is concerned with exclusivity, well off young professionals and glossy, aspirational lifestyles.


Perhaps, but then again perhaps not. The parent company website chiefly promotes their member clubs. Here we have (as far as I understand it) a conventional set-up bar with no membership required. It's not unheard of for companies to offer different products at different prices and aimed at different demographics.

It is of course possible and indeed likely their prices might be piss-taking. But probably worth giving them the benefit of the doubt until we actually know more.


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dexters playground has big signs proclaiming it's open for half term?.


I saw that this morning. To me the signs looked like created & put up by campaigners, rather than by the council. So I reckon they might be demands, rather than announcements.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2016)

editor said:


> This looks bally wonderful chaps.
> 
> So fucking depressing Soho House to launch Fox Bar: an upmarket late night Brixton drinking den



Pre let to Soho House. 



> TCN has confirmed several pre-lettings for Piano House in Brixton, including Soho House Group (Soho House), adventure travel company, Intrepid Group, architectural practice, Martha Schwartz Partners, and technology company, Beauhurst, as part of the £3 million refurbishment of their 40,000 sq. ft. Victorian warehouse in Brixton, London.
> 
> Rental values for Piano House have reached a new peak of £47.50 per sq, ft. the highest rent achieved for the building to date and a testament to Brixton fast becoming a destination of choice for businesses.



Good to see our Nu Labour Cllrs support this



> Councillor Paul McGlone, Lambeth Council, comments, "As a local councillor, I have worked closely with TCN over the years to develop a concept that works for Brixton, and are delighted with what Piano House will bring to the area. Introducing a new café and restaurant facilities, Piano House offers stylish new office space and a co-working club, attractive to small businesses".



Ive seen the same process gradually happen to Clerkenwell. Once a place of workshop space for example the watch trade. Now this affordable space goes to be regenerated for higher paying tenants. What was useful if somewhat scruffy workspace is tarted up.

Or as the new owners say:




> TCN CEO, Richard Pearce, comments, "We bought Piano House with a vision of bringing something exciting to the heart of Brixton and it is very satisfying to see that vision coming to life. Brixton is a very special place, and we are determined that Piano House will continue to play a positive and enhancing role in keeping with Brixton's unique character.



PR bollox


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dexters playground has big signs proclaiming it's open for half term?.



Dexter Adventure Playground Free and Open over half term! (2016-10-24)


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 25, 2016)

T & P said:


> Perhaps, but then again perhaps not. The parent company website chiefly promotes their member clubs. Here we have (as far as I understand it) a conventional set-up bar with no membership required. It's not unheard of for companies to offer different products at different prices and aimed at different demographics.
> 
> It is of course possible and indeed likely their prices might be piss-taking. But probably worth giving them the benefit of the doubt until we actually know more.



You must be trolling...

Who gives a shit - it's soho house...what more needs to be said?

There are growing questions about London's Soho House's finances | This is Money

Soho Farmhouse frequented by the Camerons racks up huge losses despite A-list clientele  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Off the cuff v2


No idea what you're on about. 


elmpp said:


> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Please fix this now.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> Perhaps, but then again perhaps not. The parent company website chiefly promotes their member clubs. Here we have (as far as I understand it) a conventional set-up bar with no membership required. It's not unheard of for companies to offer different products at different prices and aimed at different demographics.


It's the kind of place that will have cocktails "_designed_" by Tom Kerr, global bars manager at Soho House, and Casey Sorensen, UK bars manager. That should  perhaps give you an indication that we won't be in for Kaff style drinks prices. 

But don't take my word for it: 


> The concept…
> 
> Introducing Fox Bar, a new neighbourhood cocktail bar to Brixton. Inspired by the success of our venture at Soho House Chicago – Fox Bar will be housed in the basement of an imposing Victorian Warehouse built in 1877 in the heart of Brixton. Fox Bar will be an intimate, low lit 30 cover cocktail lounge with a huge emphasis on quality mixed drinks & exceptional guest service. Our drinks offering will be exemplary- encompassing a locally inspired craft cocktail list as well as a uniquely extensive craft beer offering and a specialised spirits selection.
> 
> ...


----------



## klang (Oct 26, 2016)

_'Fox Bar and Chicken Shop & Dirty Burger are part of Soho House- a collection of private members' clubs, restaurants and hotels, catering to those in the film, media, fashion and creative industries.'_
_




_


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2016)

littleseb said:


> _'catering to those in the film, media, fashion and creative industries.'_


They actually mean it too, soho house membership isn't just about paying an annual fee to be part of the select, people actually have to claim or prove somehow that they are 'a creative' to have the honour of joining the club, and be 'recommended' by existing members. I went to the one in hackney once, which has a swimming pool on the roof, as someone's plus one. Roofterrace full of coked up kids revelling in their specialness, it was truly horrible.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone know any mechanics in Brixton?
> 
> Refugee with experience from back home and good English wants work experience/ job shadowing. His accomodation is in Brixton.
> 
> Pm me if you have any ideas or can help.


If everyone can pause from the tedious bitching and point scoring for a moment; anyone have any ideas or leads?


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter you probably know this but just up the road here in Loughborough Junction there are a great many car mechanics, in most of the railway arches along rathgar road, Gordon Grove and along camberwell station road as well. I don't know any of them personally but definitely suggest he walk around the area and just ask.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2016)

shakespearegirl said:


> But you may be going 'through Brixton' starting from Streatham and going to Oxford Circus.. I have no idea of the pedantically correct version



I was thinking specifically about the tube. Of course you can go through Brixton by road or rail,  but the tube is a terminus you can only go _from_.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it does. The cycle lanes at Vauxhall Cross are busy in mornings and evenings for example. Makes it much safer and more pleasant.
> 
> The cycle highway over Blackfriars bridge to South London is another good route now. Ludgate circus is much safer now.



One of the highlights of my day (saddo that I am) is using the new-ish cycle lane from Oval to Kennington post office. It's great!


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 26, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I was thinking specifically about the tube. Of course you can go through Brixton by road or rail,  but the tube is a terminus you can only go _from_.


Strictly speaking, when one is at any station - whether it's a terminus or not - one can only go _from_ there.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 26, 2016)

clandestino said:


> It's going to be where Substation South was? Blimey. I went to Torture Garden there one time. The contrast between that and this Fox Bar couldn't be sharper.



Not to mention when FIST had residency there. They used to use the goods lift for access to the basement. Apparently.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Strictly speaking, when one is at any station - whether it's a terminus or not - one can only go _from_ there.



It's a semantic minefield.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Not to mention when FIST had residency there. They used to use the goods lift for access to the basement. Apparently.



There was. I used it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2016)

I learned a lot at substation!!!!


----------



## choochi (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> If everyone can pause from the tedious bitching and point scoring for a moment; anyone have any ideas or leads?



There is a small mechanics garage, AM Motors, on Railton Road. Here is the website...

AM Motors - Car Servicing, Diagnostics and Repairs


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 26, 2016)

Coincidently I'm going to Shoreditch House tonight to see Routes Jukebox. It's a beautiful place in my view. Agree the punters are an acquired taste but they don't really bother me. They mostly come across as insecure and trying to fit in to me. I find them easy to ignore.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Manter you probably know this but just up the road here in Loughborough Junction there are a great many car mechanics, in most of the railway arches along rathgar road, Gordon Grove and along camberwell station road as well. I don't know any of them personally but definitely suggest he walk around the area and just ask.


And Hardess St and Padfield Rd.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 26, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> You must be trolling...
> 
> Who gives a shit - it's soho house...what more needs to be said?
> 
> ...



Soho House has "for two decades been the epitome of louche British cool"! How come no-one told me? 

_<shakes fist>_


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

This is great: Brixton’s ‘Lawyers in the Soup Kitchen’ offers free legal advice every Thursday night


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Soho House has "for two decades been the epitome of louche British cool"! How come no-one told me?
> 
> _<shakes fist>_


Still at least it keeps them all together in their crappy little 'exclusive' club, that's about as louche as a Wendy House.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2016)

choochi said:


> There is a small mechanics garage, AM Motors, on Railton Road. Here is the website...
> 
> AM Motors - Car Servicing, Diagnostics and Repairs


Thanks. I could have got this from google.


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2016)

So from a once proud tradition of activism and community support: the Brixton forum is nowjust a talking shop for navel-gazing and sniping. Where there is a real person in the community who needs help- nothing. Instead, wittering about cocktails.

Fucking pitiful.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks like theres several suggestions there to me?


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Looks like theres several suggestions there to me?


One link to a website from google? And pages of the usual reductive posturing. 

Not sure how that helps a refugee trying to rebuild his life, but sure you'll enlighten me


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> So from a once proud tradition of activism and community support: the Brixton forum is nowjust a talking shop for navel-gazing and sniping. Where there is a real person in the community who needs help- nothing. Instead, wittering about cocktails.
> 
> Fucking pitiful.



My friend who had a garage business in Hinton Road was someone who used to take people on and give them a chance, unfortunately his good intentions were not shared by officialdom and the bureaucracy involved was too much for a one man operation. Some bad health and a general feeling that his business would not thrive in the new LJ meant he had to sell up to developer who is now sitting on the premises waiting for prices to go up. I can understand your anger but the area generally is losing its soul as investment potential becomes more important than any sense of commuNity.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 26, 2016)

I think someone suggested you or the guy in question walk into a few of the local garages and ask them - doesnt seem like a stupid idea to me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2016)

Well, at least the proud tradition of moaning is still widely practised.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> So from a once proud tradition of activism and community support: the Brixton forum is nowjust a talking shop for navel-gazing and sniping. Where there is a real person in the community who needs help- nothing. Instead, wittering about cocktails.
> 
> Fucking pitiful.



Why dont you start a thread on it then...

Jeez!


----------



## Rushy (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> One link to a website from google? And pages of the usual reductive posturing.
> 
> Not sure how that helps a refugee trying to rebuild his life, but sure you'll enlighten me


I know you're passionate about this but I think that asking people at 5.30pm (closing time) and then telling them off for not having delivered even before the start of the next working day is a bit unrealistic.

I neighbour a mechanic yard - a one man business. I certainly wouldn't offer him up without speaking to him first. He was closed when you posted, still closed when I left for work this morning and already closed when I got home. I'll see him soon though.

Once I'd thought more about it I thought the request was a bit short on info for me to be able to sell the idea to him anyway. He's a cautious older guy who always has tales of being done over. The answers may seem obvious to you but, is your chap legally allowed to work? Does he want paying to start with? How much? Just a couple of lines on his experience. How old is he? At the moment he is just a stranger introduced by an internet stranger to a neighbour of a mechanic.

Anyway, I doubt my neighbour will be a goer. Lovely as he is, I don't think he would be particularly good to learn from or make contacts through either. He's a bit of a potterer. I can't actually see how he makes any money. I will be sure to mention it to him when I see him though.

I do think visiting from garage to garage is probably the best advice. Particularly if someone can help him to anticipate some of the questions which he may be asked.

Well done for helping him, in any event. Until I make contact with my neighbour, may I get back to sniping and point scoring please?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> Dexters playground has big signs proclaiming it's open for half term?.



Activist/local mums occupation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Off the cuff v2
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk



One off the wrist post by elmpp v3052.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> One link to a website from google? And pages of the usual reductive posturing.
> 
> Not sure how that helps a refugee trying to rebuild his life, but sure you'll enlighten me



I can moan about the next cocktail bar and I can also help refugees.

I have done voluntary work for CalAid in the past.

But I don't make a big thing about it.


----------



## bimble (Oct 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Activist/local mums occupation.


Do you know more about this like how they got access and how council is reacting ?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Activist/local mums occupation.



Ru sure? I was under the impression that the Council had worked something out for the half term .


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Ru sure? I was under the impression that the Council had worked something out for the half term .



Yeah, with local activists and mums who threatened an occupation (including Betty from Art Nouveau). The council got involved to save face, but apparently didn't initiate anything - all they want (as with Gordon Grove) is to "rehabilitate" the land.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Do you know more about this like how they got access and how council is reacting ?



In the end they didn't need to get in through someone accidentally knocking a few padlocks off, as when Lambeth saw the weight of public opinion they started talking with the local mums pronto. The council are furious at the South London RCG, who allegedly have stirred up the hornet's nest that is irate mothers, though.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

Getting back to the pitiful navel gazing. 

There is a place for Soho House in Soho. Which is a centre of creative industry. 

But having there wanky brand in Brixton is nauseating.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm in shoreditch house like right now. I am literally reporting from the front line. I have literally just now paid £4.80 for a pint. I'm about to take a piss. Then I'll come back to my seat. PM me for more details.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm in shoreditch house like right now. I am literally reporting from the front line. I have literally just now paid £4.80 for a pint. I'm about to take a piss. Then I'll come back to my seat. PM me for more details.



Pics or it didn't happen...What's the beard count like?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Getting back to the pitiful navel gazing.
> 
> There is a place for Soho House in Soho. Which is a centre of creative industry.
> 
> But having there wanky brand in Brixton is nauseating.


Sadly, there's probably no shortage of takers for their wanky exclusive offering.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 26, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...What's the beard count like?



We know for sure there is at least one cunt present.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> We know for sure there is at least one cunt present.





I love these sort of threads...Where others see bickering - I see nuanced debate of the highest quality


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Good to see that Pop Brixton is maintaining its tradition of exclusive, unaffordable 'community' events with a Halloween 'experience' priced at a thumping £45 every night from Thurs - Sun. A real event to bring all the locals together. Not.
> 
> The Rocky Horror Picture Show Halloween Dining Experience & After Party by The Glam Clam Clapton Country Club London | DesignMyNight



Isn't that Clapton?

Anyway - I love Rocky Horror and you do get a shit load for it - "Cocktails, Sparkly, 3 course & the show etc.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Isn't that Clapton?
> 
> Anyway - I love Rocky Horror and you do get a shit load for it - "Cocktails, Sparkly, 3 course & the show etc.


Opps, yes, you're right. It was linked from Pop's twitter feed and it sounded just like one of their things.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Opps, yes, you're right. It was linked from Pop's twitter feed and it sounded just like one of their things.



I'll admit if it was Pop and I had someone to go with and I could be arsed - then I'd think about going...Sod crossing the river though.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...What's the beard count like?



Shoreditch- its becoming worse. If it was not for the 24 hour bagel shop in Brick lane still being there I would avoid it.

An anecdote. Was at one of the new hotels in Shoreditch. Someone came in with there CV looking for a job. They were told they have "open days" when u can turn up. As they like to see if people will fit in. If they are "hip enough"- that was the exact phrase.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 26, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Not to mention when FIST had residency there. They used to use the goods lift for access to the basement. Apparently.



On the night I went to, they had a string quartet in the basement. Everyone sat on plastic white garden chairs, cased in varying degrees of leather, listening to a string quartet. Very refined it was too. And quite a contrast to what was going on in the rest of the building...


----------



## Manter (Oct 26, 2016)

Ah, what's the point.

I'll leave you to your bitterness and self important 'beard counts'


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ah, what's the point.
> 
> I'll leave you to your bitterness and self important 'beard counts'


For the record I don't give a shit about beard counts but I do care what's happening to my town and what is driving a lot of the negative changes is trendy new expensive bars, so I can't see any problem in discussing them here.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ah, what's the point.
> 
> I'll leave you to your bitterness and self important 'beard counts'



Sorry - if I knew a mechanic or someone in a garage I'd ask...I think most people here would.

Maybe start a thread on it instead of using one that is designed for idle chitter chatter. I think the title alone would elicit a different response.

"Sanctimonious ballsacks" should have been left in your edited post mind


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ah, what's the point.
> 
> I'll leave you to your bitterness and self important 'beard counts'



Did you read my previous post?

Here is it for you again:

I can moan about the next cocktail bar and I can also help refugees.

I have done voluntary work for CalAid in the past.

But I don't make a big thing about it.

If anyone is point scoring on this thread its you. No one was having a go at you personally. In the last few pages you have abused a whole section of people who post here regularly. If a poster was ridiculing your original post here I could understand you having a go back. But no one did that. In fact posters came back with some suggestions. All you did was still have a go at them.  Its just nasty and abusive.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Yeah, with local activists and mums who threatened an occupation (including Betty from Art Nouveau). The council got involved to save face, but apparently didn't initiate anything - all they want (as with Gordon Grove) is to "rehabilitate" the land.



Thanks for clarifying.

I did hear rumours that the Council are in long term thinking of selling off some of the adventure playground sites. But LJ is the only one they have come out and made it clear that is there plan.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Who gives a shit - it's soho house...what more needs to be said?
> 
> There are growing questions about London's Soho House's finances | This is Money
> 
> Soho Farmhouse frequented by the Camerons racks up huge losses despite A-list clientele  | Daily Mail Online



Interesting read. Its always surprising how Capitalism works. The company may be loaded up with debt but the owners are likely to be able to walk away from it as still wealthy men if it all goes wrong. 

Despite the economic crisis there is still a lot of really wealthy people out there who need a "Butlins for Toffs". The little people might be struggling but not the really wealthy. I can see the rationale behind the business model. Soho houses across the world so the elite can swan around the world knowing they have a select club to stay in. With a line of bars and restaurants to widen the portfolio out. 

Though not clever of him to kick out the bankers from the club in New York for not being "creative" enough.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Interesting read. Its always surprising how Capitalism works. The company may be loaded up with debt but the owners are likely to be able to walk away from it as still wealthy men if it all goes wrong.
> 
> Despite the economic crisis there is still a lot of really wealthy people out there who need a "Butlins for Toffs". The little people might be struggling but not the really wealthy. I can see the rationale behind the business model. Soho houses across the world so the elite can swan around the world knowing they have a select club to stay in. With a line of bars and restaurants to widen the portfolio out.
> 
> Though not clever of him to kick out the bankers from the club in New York for not being "creative" enough.


Personally I would be quite happy if Soho House went bust. But I'm sure they will find it easy to refinance this 9.5% bonds at 2.5% or whatever.
That is how capitalism works. So the question of whether Soho House is bust depends on their actual revenue IMHO, not their legacy debt.

DON'T GO THERE!


----------



## djdando (Oct 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Interesting read. Its always surprising how Capitalism works. The company may be loaded up with debt but the owners are likely to be able to walk away from it as still wealthy men if it all goes wrong.
> 
> Despite the economic crisis there is still a lot of really wealthy people out there who need a "Butlins for Toffs". The little people might be struggling but not the really wealthy. I can see the rationale behind the business model. Soho houses across the world so the elite can swan around the world knowing they have a select club to stay in. With a line of bars and restaurants to widen the portfolio out.
> 
> Though not clever of him to kick out the bankers from the club in New York for not being "creative" enough.



The irony is that most of the people that are members are not rich. They tend to get junior memberships via their 'cool creative' employer who pays them pennies. Then when the membership price increases at age 30 they are socially/emotionally tied in to the fact that their mates think they're cool for having a membership so they keep it. I almost got one then realised that I didn't want to spend a load of money each month on a membership that I would feel obliged to use and thus spend more money at their bar and restaurants (which serve poor food). That said, I have no problem with them opening restaurants and bars that don't require membership. I'm glad for the competition.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

One of my favourite Lib Dem ex-councillors was Tweeting about Soho House opening a much-needed coffee bar in Bath (sarcastically I should clarify).

In view of this and the above comment from Gramsci and djdando I googled their site but could only come up with this amazing establishment. I wonder if Pratt-face Rees_Mogg is a member? Soho House | Babington House


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Oct 27, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone know any mechanics in Brixton?
> 
> Refugee with experience from back home and good English wants work experience/ job shadowing. His accomodation is in Brixton.
> 
> Pm me if you have any ideas or can help.



I left Brixton six months ago but I'm assuming that these two are still going strong (hopefully)...
I used to get my car done by Carl, who runs Exec Motors. They're at Arch 243 Cambria Road, right by the railway bridge. 020 7737 4779. He often had young lads working for him, so maybe he takes people on as work experience.

I also knew Rob who runs Brixton Motorbikes quite well, so could be worth going in there if bikes is his thing. They're in the railway arches on Coldharbour Lane, just by the junction with Barrington Rd. He's a good guy and like Carl seemed to have a few people in there who were learning their trade. If you do pop in tell him Jon who lived on CHL says hello.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 27, 2016)

choochi said:


> There is a small mechanics garage, AM Motors, on Railton Road. Here is the website...
> 
> AM Motors - Car Servicing, Diagnostics and Repairs



That's where we go to have our car serviced.  The chap there is a one-man band (used to run it with his father or father-in-law).  He's very nice so probably worth asking.


----------



## djdando (Oct 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> One of my favourite Lib Dem ex-councillors was Tweeting about Soho House opening a much-needed coffee bar in Bath (sarcastically I should clarify).
> 
> In view of this and the above comment from Gramsci and djdando I googled their site but could only come up with this amazing establishment. I wonder if Pratt-face Rees_Mogg is a member? Soho House | Babington House




Soho Coffee Co has nothing to do with Soho House. Soho Coffee Co is a company that was started in Cheltenham and it privately run.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

djdando said:


> Soho Coffee Co has nothing to do with Soho House. Soho Coffee Co is a company that was started in Cheltenham and it privately run.


Thank God for trade marks!

PS is Jacob Rees-Mogg the sort of person one would meet in the Somerset Soho House (i.e. Babington House) do you think?  I see "every house" membership costs £1,600. Jacob might think that a bit cheap with his background.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> PS is Jacob Rees-Mogg the sort of person one would meet in the Somerset Soho House (i.e. Babington House) do you think?


No, he's not. Have you ever been to one of them?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> No, he's not. Have you ever been to one of them?


My last YEAR's audited income was just over £5,000.
Do you think they would welcome me in?


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> My last YEAR's audited income was just over £5,000.
> Do you think they would welcome me in?


Don't know. Would have thought so, once you're not wearing a suit. Suits are banned. So you can see why Rees-Mogg wouldn't be the kind of person you would meet in there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I did hear rumours that the Council are in long term thinking of selling off some of the adventure playground sites. But LJ is the only one they have come out and made it clear that is there plan.



The rumours are based on what the council tried to do with the One O'Clock clubs a couple of years ago, where they forced some to close and/or amalgamate with other clubs. This was done in order to save money, and indeed to use the vacant sites to generate money. While those adventure playground sites that are in parks can't, AFAIK, be sold, because they have a separate use to the rest of the park space, they are at risk of being turned into "pay-for-admittance" enterprises like Battersea Park's adventure playground, or to a change of use within the same category. As for the adventure playgrounds on non-park land/"waste" land, I suspect that they'll eventually be fucked. I've already heard consistent rumours over the last 3 years about the Tulse Hill adventure playground being run down, and that a certain estate agent that isn't Savills, but is even more hated, has been making enquiries as to how much the council might want for the land - it's enough to put a small "exclusive" block of 24-36 flats on.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2016)

CH1 said:


> One of my favourite Lib Dem ex-councillors was Tweeting about Soho House opening a much-needed coffee bar in Bath (sarcastically I should clarify).
> 
> In view of this and the above comment from Gramsci and djdando I googled their site but could only come up with this amazing establishment. I wonder if Pratt-face Rees_Mogg is a member? Soho House | Babington House




Jacob Rees-Mogg is far too patrician to be a member of such an oiky club. It's the Carlton and Boodles for the human crane!


----------



## Winot (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Don't know. Would have thought so, once you're not wearing a suit. Suits are banned. So you can see why Rees-Mogg wouldn't be the kind of person you would meet in there.



Suits need to be reclaimed. Only suits think that all it takes not to be a suit is not to wear a suit.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

Winot said:


> Suits need to be reclaimed. Only suits think that all it takes not to be a suit is not to wear a suit.


At one time anybody could easily get suited in Brixton Burton's.
Now it's just mobile phones.


----------



## djdando (Oct 27, 2016)

You'll be pleased to know that the old Granada Cars shop on Coldharbour Lane with the £80,000pa rent is going to be a Marsh and Parsons estate agents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2016)

djdando said:


> You'll be pleased to know that the old Granada Cars shop on Coldharbour Lane with the £80,000pa rent is going to be a Marsh and Parsons estate agents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I should think the residents at Connaught Mansions will be highly delighted. Recapturing their Edwardian glory and all that.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Suits are banned.



Suits banned at Soho House ?.........this just shows how wanky and pretentious their branding is, one of the dons of Soho, some would say an icon, and a creative in the truest sense, is Mr Mark Powell the tailor and he is rarely if ever seen around the manor without a nice whistle.................


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Suits banned at Soho House ?.........this just shows how wanky and pretentious their branding is, one of the dons of Soho, some would say an icon, and a creative in the truest sense, is Mr Mark Powell the tailor and he is rarely if ever seen around the manor without a nice whistle.................



There was some wanky bar in Soho in the '90s ('Riki Tik') that fancied itself as a bit of a 'boho' joint, and they banned suits, too. Which infamously led to them refusing entrance to Quentin Tarantino.

The thing about suits is they can be this.







Or this.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Suits banned at Soho House ?


Ya. They have a "casual dress code"  

I believe it was brought in after the shoreditch branch opened to keep the city boys out. Open for correction on the reason but the whistle is definitely banned.


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> There was some wanky bar in Soho in the '90s ('Riki Tik') that fancied itself as a bit of a 'boho' joint, and they banned suits, too. Which infamously led to them refusing entrance to Quentin Tarantino.
> 
> The thing about suits is they can be this.
> 
> ...


The man 2nd from the right - what is going on with that pocket ?  Those aren't really suits they're zoots. But more of this sort of thing is definitely needed.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> The man 2nd from the right - what is going on with that pocket ?  Those aren't really suits they're zoots. But more of this sort of thing is definitely needed.



Just to let you know, Minton's was the legendary jazz club in New York of the '40s and '50s. I used to be a bit of a jazz nerd, but I can't give you more detail on the pic. The guy on the left smoking is, I think, the pianist Thelonius Monk. Sorry I can't help you with Pocket Man.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> The man 2nd from the right - what is going on with that pocket ?  Those aren't really suits they're zoots. But more of this sort of thing is definitely needed.


The chap 2nd from the left was clearly the inspiration for Simon Cowell's high trousered look!


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> The chap 2nd from the left was clearly the inspiration for Simon Cowell's high trousered look!



Comparing someone connected with Minton's to Simon destroyer-of-all-things-good Cowell might be a dangerous game if the purist jazz community are around. Don't be a square, daddy-o!


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 27, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> 'Riki Tik'



that was the gaff run by the bloke who later had the half moon in herne hill at the time of the flood iirc


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> that was the gaff run by the bloke who later had the half moon in herne hill at the time of the flood iirc



Which brings it back on-message for the "Brixton" forum! 

I was at a poetry gig at Riki Tik that got a bit ugly, and ended with a performer throwing red wine over the MC's white shirt. Oh, for the days when poetry was "the new rock'n'roll"!


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> Just to let you know, Minton's was the legendary jazz club in New York of the '40s and '50s. I used to be a bit of a jazz nerd, but I can't give you more detail on the pic. The guy on the left smoking is, I think, the pianist Thelonius Monk. Sorry I can't help you with Pocket Man.



Pocket Man is... Roy Eldridge, on the trumpet. Roy Eldridge - Wikipedia


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> Pocket Man is... Roy Eldridge, on the trumpet. Roy Eldridge - Wikipedia



@self.

I should have known that!


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Ya. They have a "casual dress code"
> 
> I believe it was brought in after the shoreditch branch opened to keep the city boys out. Open for correction on the reason but the whistle is definitely banned.


Suits aren't banned they just have a 'non-corporate' dress code. 

ETA at one point it was more of an issue that people were wearing ties. 

Apparently Soho House on Greek Street is closed for refurbishment until 2018.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 27, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Not to mention when FIST had residency there.


 makes me feel all nostalgic. Had many a happy evening at various clubs in that building.



CH1 said:


> Personally I would be quite happy if Soho House went bust. But I'm sure they will find it easy to refinance this 9.5% bonds at 2.5% or whatever.
> That is how capitalism works. So the question of whether Soho House is bust depends on their actual revenue IMHO, not their legacy debt.
> 
> DON'T GO THERE!


  The more the collective wrath of urban sides against a bar - the more I want to try it. I've got to drink somewhere and I'll wait and see and decide for myself. As no bars/ pubs /clubs are run as non profit community assets by entirely left wing philanthropists what is the point of railing against them all? 

Unfortunately my budget is more 'spoons than clubs these days, so I might have to save up first, and hope they dont demand photo ID.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> The more the collective wrath of urban sides against a bar - the more I want to try it. I've got to drink somewhere and I'll wait and see and decide for myself. As no bars/ pubs /clubs are run as non profit community assets by entirely left wing philanthropists what is the point of railing against them all?
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is more 'spoons than clubs these days, so I might have to save up first, and hope they dont demand photo ID.



Spot on foddy!  There's been places pre-judged on here that have turned out not to be the end of civilisation that they were painted as.  But they get conveniently forgotten. 

Let's you and I try it sometime [emoji1360]


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 27, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Suits aren't banned they just have a 'non-corporate' dress code.
> 
> ETA at one point it was more of an issue that people were wearing ties.
> 
> Apparently Soho House on Greek Street is closed for refurbishment until 2018.


Fair enough

They are doing a huge job in Greek street. It will be massively expanded when it reopens. They just opened in Barcelona too. They can't be doing that badly.


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2016)

I must say I find all the in-depth internet research and scrutiny that goes on in here of any owners/ parent companies who announce plans to open a business venture in Brixton a tad bizarre. Whatever happened to the old-fashioned 'let's check up the new place once it has actually opened and who gives a toss who owns it' approach that most of us used before the advent of the internet?


----------



## bimble (Oct 27, 2016)

T & P said:


> I must say I find all the in-depth internet research and scrutiny that goes on in here of any owners/ parent companies who announce plans to open a business venture in Brixton a tad bizarre. Whatever happened to the old-fashioned 'let's check up the new place once it has actually opened and who gives a toss who owns it' approach that most of us used before the advent of the internet?


You are a person totally free of context and history, just ready to taste the next new sensation, must be great to be you.


----------



## T & P (Oct 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> You are a person totally free of context and history, just ready to taste the next new sensation, must be great to be you.




Not quite sure what you're driving at tbh. If Fox Bar is going to to be run as an ordinary bar with no membership scheme, why should I care that the parent company also runs other businesses that are different?


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2016)

T & P said:


> I must say I find all the in-depth internet research and scrutiny that goes on in here of any owners/ parent companies who announce plans to open a business venture in Brixton a tad bizarre. Whatever happened to the old-fashioned 'let's check up the new place once it has actually opened and who gives a toss who owns it' approach that most of us used before the advent of the internet?


The research isn't that in-depth. Stuff gets looked up and then when it's too complicated it gets ignored.  Or (and no offence intended to the poster) compared to Enron. 

I've no doubt bad accounting goes on, and I am sure corruption is rife in local Councils (I've been told so by somebody who knows), but the assumption here seems to be that *everything* is corrupt, but I doubt that very much.


----------



## discobastard (Oct 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> You are a person totally free of context and history, just ready to taste the next new sensation, must be great to be you.


I think it's a good thing to be somebody prepared to try things without making massive pre-judgements.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2016)

Dogstar and Effra Social seem to get a disproportionately easy ride as far as ownership goes, given Antic's... antics over the years.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> makes me feel all nostalgic. Had many a happy evening at various clubs in that building.
> 
> The more the collective wrath of urban sides against a bar - the more I want to try it. I've got to drink somewhere and I'll wait and see and decide for myself. As no bars/ pubs /clubs are run as non profit community assets by entirely left wing philanthropists what is the point of railing against them all?
> 
> Unfortunately my budget is more 'spoons than clubs these days, so I might have to save up first, and hope they dont demand photo ID.


I am speaking of the networking organisation Soho House which (on here) seems to equate to a sort of hipster Freemasons.

In which case get your trouser leg rolled up Madam!


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I think it's a good thing to be somebody prepared to try things without making massive pre-judgements.


Without making massive pre-judgements like "the assumption here seems to be that *everything* is corrupt".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2016)

I see no issue with understanding what organisations or individuals are behind a venture to help make a decision about handing over cash to them.

Making a decision not to engage with a certain business or group of people because of their practices, past dealings, reputation, activities is perfectly reasonable.

Unlike those who will slate the Murdoch empire while subscribing to sky and reading the Sun cos 'the sports coverage is good'...


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 28, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Making a decision not to engage with a certain business or group of people because of their practices, past dealings, reputation, activities is perfectly reasonable.


I agree and I think everybody does this to an extent. But conversely this makes you a hypocrite because its not possible to keep away from all the businesses whose practices, reputation etc meet the standards you've set.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 28, 2016)

discobastard said:


> The research isn't that in-depth. Stuff gets looked up and then when it's too complicated it gets ignored.  Or (and no offence intended to the poster) compared to Enron.
> 
> I've no doubt bad accounting goes on, and I am sure corruption is rife in local Councils (I've been told so by somebody who knows), but the assumption here seems to be that *everything* is corrupt, but I doubt that very much.


Your comment relates to something I said on the Pop Brixton thread. And surely the council selecting business partners for that venture, perverting its original purpose, having the accounts non-transparent (by following current rules about small companies) is all reminiscent of Enron - which did much business "off balance sheet".

Can you tell me which council committee monitors Pop Brixton? Would it be the Scrutiny Committee? If so when?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I agree and I think everybody does this to an extent. But conversely this makes you a hypocrite because its not possible to keep away from all the businesses whose practices, reputation etc meet the standards you've set.



Yes, there have been times I've discovered I'm pushing money towards people I had rather not.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 28, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Without making massive pre-judgements like "the assumption here seems to be that *everything* is corrupt".


I'd say that was a post-judgement, whether it's fair or not.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Oct 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'd say that was a post-judgement, whether it's fair or not.


That needed saying.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I see no issue with understanding what organisations or individuals are behind a venture to help make a decision about handing over cash to them.
> 
> Making a decision not to engage with a certain business or group of people because of their practices, past dealings, reputation, activities is perfectly reasonable.


Absolutely.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Dogstar and Effra Social seem to get a disproportionately easy ride as far as ownership goes, given Antic's... antics over the years.



In related news, they're started to re-let the flats on Blenheim Gardens after nearly 100 residents were evicted last year. i think there was a thread on this somewhere but can't find it.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 28, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> In related news, they're started to re-let the flats on Blenheim Gardens after nearly 100 residents were evicted last year. i think there was a thread on this somewhere but can't find it.


Do they still own those? I thought whichever earlier incarnation of Antic related companies it was went into administration sold them a while back?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

So I went along to the Brixton Big Apple thing last night (the former Beach Boulevard). They've done a much much better job of the interior. I'll post photos later.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2016)

Rushy said:


> Do they still own those? I thought whichever earlier incarnation of Antic related companies it was went into administration sold them a while back?



No, but this particular administration episode probably had a part to play in it all.
It's a long complicated story but apparently many planning regs were broken and it was a shoddy build (that bit is fact as I've been in a few of the flats).


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 28, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I think it's a good thing to be somebody prepared to try things without making massive pre-judgements.



Other times pre-judgements are pretty useful...if you don't have them then your a fucking moron who has learned nothing from past experience imo.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 28, 2016)

editor said:


> So I went along to the Brixton Big Apple thing last night (the former Beach Boulevard). They've done a much much better job of the interior. I'll post photos later.



You open minded rotter


----------



## bimble (Oct 28, 2016)

This looks good (sorry if someone's already posted it elsewhere) ..
Tomorrow in Max Roach park, I think the 'APGSuperheroes' are the people who managed to get Dexters playground to open for the half term. I like it how they're joining up all the endangered playgrounds. #SaveOurAPGs hashtag on Twitter


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

So here's my review: 


















In photos: Brixton Big Apple launches its New York-themed rooftop venue


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

Message me before 9pm tonight if anyone wants free guest passes - Brixton party tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop at Brixton Buzz’s Market House party – mail us for guest passes! Fri 28th Oct


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

I love the effort the Dogstar makes for Halloween. Any other venues go equally overboard?











Brixton Halloween: is this the best decorated bar in town?


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2016)

Really shocked and saddened to learn of local Brixton boy Errol Thompson passing away. No more details yet.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 28, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ah, what's the point.
> 
> I'll leave you to your bitterness and self important 'beard counts'



You are a vile and self important person. A quick search of your posts reveals a narcissistic personality disorder disguised as a humanitarian. Someone who gets involved in a hot button topic while neglecting and sneering at their own partner and in-laws. 

I don't believe you really care about the plight of refugees you are more interested in raising your own profile. 

You remind me a bit of that woman from the 7/7 bombings or Alien abduction people - promoting yourself in a slightly skwiffy way.

Shudder.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 28, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> You are a vile and self important person. A quick search of your posts reveals a narcissistic personality disorder disguised as a humanitarian. Someone who gets involved in a hot button topic while neglecting and sneering at their own partner and in-laws.
> 
> I don't believe you really care about the plight of refugees you are more interested in raising your own profile.
> 
> ...


 Hark at you all angry an' incorrect


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Hark at you all angry an' incorrect



In what way? Manter comes on abusing posters in uncalled for fashion. When said posters are not criticising her post. You do not have a problem with that?

Yet you criticise Sherman Tank post. But silent on Manters abuse.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> In what way? Manter comes on abusing posters in uncalled for fashion. When said posters are not criticising her post. You do not have a problem with that?
> 
> Yet you criticise Sherman Tank post. But silent on Manters abuse.


I'm disappointed to see that kind of abuse getting approval from you and tacit approval from the owner of this site. Manter wasn't abusing anybody, you're confusing it with passion. 

I think Manter has struck a nerve with many of you and the predictable response is to play the man rather than the ball. It's not surprising.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 29, 2016)

I very rarely comment in any disagreement here, but I am disappointed too.  What a mean, bullying, stalkery post.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> You are a vile and self important person. A quick search of your posts reveals a narcissistic personality disorder disguised as a humanitarian. Someone who gets involved in a hot button topic while neglecting and sneering at their own partner and in-laws.
> 
> I don't believe you really care about the plight of refugees you are more interested in raising your own profile.
> 
> ...



Poster accuses poster of being self important while, erm, self importantly and pompously diagnosing personality disorders .

Well done.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 29, 2016)

She comes in this forum asking for help and advice a few people respond she throws a strop, someone offers really useful advice and information, she doesn't respond or acknowledge in any way despite being posting elsewhere on the site. It has to make you wonder doesn't it.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> It has to make you wonder doesn't it.


No


----------



## bimble (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> She comes in this forum asking for help and advice a few people respond she throws a strop, someone offers really useful advice and information, she doesn't respond or acknowledge in any way despite being posting elsewhere on the site. It has to make you wonder doesn't it.


Made me think she's stressed out and frustrated and pissed off, which is kind of understandable. Didn't make me think to diagnose her with spurious accusations of being evil and or mentally ill.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank's post has got to be one of the vilest and most unpleasant instances of personal abuse ever dished out in this forum. Anyone who thinks it was in any way an appropriate response to Manter's comments needs to have a word with themselves.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

*D4REN* is a wanker, tanking it so hard down the high street he missed the red light at the crossing outside M&S and his sporty white phalic substitute stopped three feet over the white line scaring the shit out of cyclists and pedestrians, lucky he didn't hospitalise someone, you'd think that would slow him down but he passed me at about 50 by Max Roach park.......


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> You are a vile and self important person. A quick search of your posts reveals a narcissistic personality disorder disguised as a humanitarian. Someone who gets involved in a hot button topic while neglecting and sneering at their own partner and in-laws.
> 
> I don't believe you really care about the plight of refugees you are more interested in raising your own profile.
> 
> ...



Over the top and uncalled for.

Manter was being a bit prissy for sure, but no need for this character assassination.

Get over yourself.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2016)

T & P said:


> Sherman Tank's post has got to be one of the vilest and most unpleasant instances of personal abuse ever dished out in this forum



I seriously doubt that!!!


----------



## spitfire (Oct 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Really shocked and saddened to learn of local Brixton boy Errol Thompson passing away. No more details yet.



Sad news. One of the original Brady's crew. RIP Errol.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm disappointed to see that kind of abuse getting approval from you and tacit approval from the owner of this site. Manter wasn't abusing anybody, you're confusing it with passion.
> 
> I think Manter has struck a nerve with many of you and the predictable response is to play the man rather than the ball. It's not surprising.



Let's talk about the ball then. The last time I saw that particular ball getting passed to me on here I bought several sleeping bags for a Calais appeal. Unfortunately this time I did not have the skill set or technique to make a similar pass.

Meanwhile the owner of the above ball tries to puncture another ball by dismissing it as fake (beard spotting).

I think both balls are important and should be looked after.


----------



## paolo (Oct 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Central Brixton is pretty horrible on a Friday night these days. So many drunk people. It feels like we've turned into a drinker's extension of Clapham and the West End.



A couple of months ago I saw a girl throw up down some random's leg. Her almost equally drunk mate dished out abuse to the receiver of the vomit, after he objected. "She's just fucking drunk ok?"

Doof!


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 29, 2016)

paolo said:


> A couple of months ago I saw a girl throw up down some random's leg. Her almost equally drunk mate dished out abuse to the receiver of the vomit, after he objected. "She's just fucking drunk ok?"
> 
> Doof!



Romance isn't dead.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 29, 2016)

paolo said:


> A couple of months ago I saw a girl throw up down some random's leg. Her almost equally drunk mate dished out abuse to the receiver of the vomit, after he objected. "She's just fucking drunk ok?"
> 
> Doof!


I'd be interested to know Rachel Heywood's view on this. She was key to a clamp down on this kind of thing in Clapham High Street.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 29, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I seriously doubt that!!!


Didn't a well loved member of the forum advise someone to carry out and abortion with a rusty coat hanger once?


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> No


It's tragic to lose ones sense of wonder at the world


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Manter wasn't abusing anybody, you're confusing it with  passion in



you must have missed the unedited version of Manters latest post which was deliberately abusive and nothing else...... a fragment of the invective was quoted by alfajobrob here.......Brixton news, rumour and general chat - October 2016


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2016)

Let's face it, 'sanctimonious ballsacks' is only one of many terms that could be used to describe a great many urban posters.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 29, 2016)

that was probably one of the least abusive bits iirc.


----------



## wurlycurly (Oct 29, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> It's tragic to lose ones sense of wonder at the world



You are a vile, self-important person. Wouldn't surprise me if you had a narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 29, 2016)

Is it a full moon or something?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 29, 2016)

Shalloween


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2016)

I noticed what appears to be a shiny trendy new coffee shop being prepared for opening opposite the closed cafes in the arches on Station Rd.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Kate Hoey reviewing the papers with Marr. Attacking Labour on their probing of a Nissan deal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

I am shocked and saddened by the quality of the personal abuse on this thread. It's so poor you should all be ashamed of yourselves. You've let the thread down, you've let the forum down but most of all you've let yourselves down.


----------



## Ol Nick (Oct 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I am shocked and saddened by the quality of the personal abuse on this thread. It's so poor you should all be ashamed of yourselves. You've let the thread down, you've let the forum down but most of all you've let yourselves down.


Sanctimonious ballsack.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> Sanctimonious ballsack.


Yeh. I could have asked for no better post to prove my point.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> I'm disappointed to see that kind of abuse getting approval from you and tacit approval from the owner of this site. Manter wasn't abusing anybody, you're confusing it with passion.
> 
> I think Manter has struck a nerve with many of you and the predictable response is to play the man rather than the ball. It's not surprising.





Manter was abusing posters here. It was not passion it was having an uncalled for go at posters including me. 

Initially I and other posters let it pass. So no not a predictable response.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2016)

Was at the community event in Loughborough Junction on Saturday by the Estate. Good event. Chatting to people up there and there is general concern that what is happening to Brixton- gentrification- could come to LJ.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Was at the community event in Loughborough Junction on Saturday by the Estate. Good event. Chatting to people up there and there is general concern that what is happening to Brixton- gentrification- could come to LJ.


Oh I think we can rest assured it will wend its unwelcome way to l.j.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh I think we can rest assured it will wend its unwelcome way to l.j.



Sadly yes its a real possibility.

And people in LJ seeing whats happened to Brixton are not being bitter about these changes. Its a real concern that the working class are being pushed out. Its not just an issue a few posters go on here about.


----------



## bimble (Oct 30, 2016)

Al Fresco free furniture is still available in LJ as of today though get it whilst you can.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Chatting to people up there and there is general concern that what is happening to Brixton- gentrification- could come to LJ.


Pretty much guaranteed, I would have thought.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Sherman Tank said:


> You are a vile and self important person. A quick search of your posts reveals a narcissistic personality disorder disguised as a humanitarian. Someone who gets involved in a hot button topic while neglecting and sneering at their own partner and in-laws.
> 
> I don't believe you really care about the plight of refugees you are more interested in raising your own profile.
> 
> ...



Eat shit, you leprous dickwipe.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

T & P said:


> Sherman Tank's post has got to be one of the vilest and most unpleasant instances of personal abuse ever dished out in this forum. Anyone who thinks it was in any way an appropriate response to Manter's comments needs to have a word with themselves.



I tried to make my reply to his vile post as vile as possible in return.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I am shocked and saddened by the quality of the personal abuse on this thread. It's so poor you should all be ashamed of yourselves. You've let the thread down, you've let the forum down but most of all you've let yourselves down.



Go lick a tree-rats pox-ridden arse, you syphilitic fuckpig.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

The new cafe on Station Road is a new outlet of the Adulis Eritrean Restaurant who already have premises in Oval, Clapham Junc and Brixton Road.

Adulis Eritrean  Restaurant | Facebook
Menu: MENU

I like them already because they haven't hired a Shoreditch/W End PR company to promote themselves (like most of these new Brixton businesses do).


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 30, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Go lick a tree-rats pox-ridden arse, you syphilitic fuckpig.


Much better.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

There's a lot of bum action chatter happening here.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

This is a bit odd (seen opp tube)


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a lot of bum action chatter happening here.



Just urbanites being anal.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

I used Brixton Hill Studios today. They've got a nice set up there.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 30, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Just urbanites being anal.



I do like a bit of anal. Especially on a Sunday.


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2016)

This is Errol T who passed away this week. He drank in the Albert (when he wasn't banned!) and was involved with the Alabama 3 crew. RIP Errol.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2016)

editor said:


> The new cafe on Station Road is a new outlet of the Adulis Eritrean Restaurant who already have premises in Oval, Clapham Junc and Brixton Road.
> 
> Adulis Eritrean  Restaurant | Facebook
> Menu: MENU
> ...



good but the premises in Oval and Brixton Road are one and the same.


----------



## djdando (Oct 30, 2016)

editor said:


> The new cafe on Station Road is a new outlet of the Adulis Eritrean Restaurant who already have premises in Oval, Clapham Junc and Brixton Road.
> 
> Adulis Eritrean  Restaurant | Facebook
> Menu: MENU
> ...



Bloody chains ruining Brixton


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a lot of bum action chatter happening here.



You luvs it, Phelge!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 30, 2016)

djdando said:


> Bloody chains ruining Brixton



TBF, a chain with three links isn't really a chain, it's more of an offcut.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2016)

In order to save myself £9.01 I went to see "I Daniel Blake" at the Peckham Plex for £4.99 (which is their flat price rate).
Very pleased to have gone. The film was in screen 5 which had 200 seats (I counted). There were about 40 people in.
Of course I have no idea what screen 1-4 are like - but I do know screen 5 at the Ritzy is about 80 seats.

Following this worthwhile trip to the Peckam Plex I decided to try Peckham Spoons. 11.10 pm - no worries they are open till midnight every night.
Relaxed atmosphere - the manager was a voluble middle aged Italian guy who recommended the best choice of guest ale. Meanwhile the place was done up for Halloween (to my surprise) The other barman was dressed as a nun in full habit. I'm sure friend of dorothy would have enjoyed that. 

Frankly I felt well pleased with my "night". Got to see the film du jour at a reasonable price. And had a pleasant drink after 11 pm in a Wetherspoon which treated customers politely and in a friendly manner.

Why isn't Brixton like that anymore?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pursuant to the above - the HSBC at Camberwell Green has closed permanently.
Could this be a first strike for BREXIT?


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> good but the premises in Oval and Brixton Road are one and the same.


Ah, OK, that was a bit confusing. You won't believe the amount of press releases I get from 'independent' 'small' start-ups who have somehow managed to attract the services of some of the most expensive PR agencies out there.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2016)

CH1 said:


> In order to save myself £9.01 I went to see "I Daniel Blake" at the Peckham Plex for £4.99 (which is their flat price rate).
> Very pleased to have gone. The film was in screen 5 which had 200 seats (I counted). There were about 40 people in.
> Of course I have no idea what screen 1-4 are like - but I do know screen 5 at the Ritzy is about 80 seats.
> 
> ...



Why isnt Brixton like this. Good question.

Various friends of mine keep telling me to go to the Peckham cinema. As Ritzy is so expensive now. My flatmate wants to go there. As she does not cycle how do you get there by bus?

Weatherspoons. What would we do without them? No where else to drink now Brixton Station road has gone.   At least Brixton still has a cheap Spoons. How does the Peckham one compare with Brixton?

What did you think of the film?

I have DVD of doc about Ken Loach if you want to see it. Not looked at it yet myself. Was given it.


----------



## Sherman Tank (Oct 31, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Eat shit, you leprous dickwipe.



U ok m8?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

It's a sad day when people yearn for Brixton to be more like Peckham.


----------



## dbs1fan (Oct 31, 2016)

To get to Peckham Plex or anywhere else there, a 37 bus is best


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a sad day when people yearn for Brixton to be more like Peckham.



I've got to the level where I wish it was more like Clapham  There's actual pubs there still at least.

I really can't handle walking around on a friday or saturday any more. It's just so shit. I popped into the house of bottles for the first time in a year or so the other day and was so relieved to see Tony's smiling face. Like a small oasis in amongst the shit.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 31, 2016)

editor said:


> This is Errol T who passed away this week. He drank in the Albert (when he wasn't banned!) and was involved with the Alabama 3 crew. RIP Errol.




I listened to that track on Saturday night and raised a glass to him. RIP Errol.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's a sad day when people yearn for Brixton to be more like Peckham.


Parts of Peckham feel like the Brixton I moved into years ago. I like the place a lot.


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 31, 2016)

And God Created Brixton


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 31, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> And God Created Brixton



Brilliant


----------



## sealion (Oct 31, 2016)

Coldharbour lane closed.Tweet 
31 Oct 2016,
A2217
*Road closed, burst Water Main, detour in operation.*
Road closed due to burst water main on A2217 Coldharbour Lane Both ways between B222 Hinton Road and Loughborough Park. Detour in operation - for buses 35, 45, 345 and P4.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

Some autumnal Brockwell Park pics: 





















Autumn takes hold in south London’s Brockwell Park – photos


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> To get to Peckham Plex or anywhere else there, a 37 bus is best


That is true, but from Coldharbour Lane/East Brixton a 345 is the more logical choice. With just a short 5 minute walk up from the soon-to-be-demolished Peckham Arch to the cinema, just past the Peckham Rye rail station. 
Obviously this applies after the water main is repaired and bus 345 back on route!


----------



## bimble (Oct 31, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Coldharbour lane closed.Tweet
> 31 Oct 2016,
> A2217
> *Road closed, burst Water Main, detour in operation.*
> Road closed due to burst water main on A2217 Coldharbour Lane Both ways between B222 Hinton Road and Loughborough Park. Detour in operation - for buses 35, 45, 345 and P4.


Yep. Also means if you like me live near chl & your shower seems broken don't call a plumber just wait .


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> To get to Peckham Plex or anywhere else there, a 37 bus is best


Or, just walk.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 31, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Or, just walk.


Anarchist.


----------



## Angellic (Oct 31, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> To get to Peckham Plex or anywhere else there, a 37 bus is best



or the 345?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Parts of Peckham feel like the Brixton I moved into years ago. I like the place a lot.



I don't doubt it. I guess my meaning was more that Brixton was once such a unique place with its own character, that it stood out as not being like anywhere else, for better or worse, and to wish it were more akin to another place really demonstrates the fact it's being softened up and starting to feel like 'everywhere' and 'nowhere'...


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't doubt it. I guess my meaning was more that Brixton was once such a unique place with its own character, that it stood out as not being like anywhere else, for better or worse, and to wish it were more akin to another place really demonstrates the fact it's being softened up and starting to feel like 'everywhere' and 'nowhere'...


You can have a night out in Brixton that's more or less identical to one in Shoreditch/E London now. Same restaurants, same bars, same bland shit.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 31, 2016)

Trust me, when you're exiled to the sticks, returning to Brixton for a night out still feels like hallowed ground compared to the type of bland, gastrotwat pubs of the SE suburbs. It's the people that make it great and there's still enough wonderful ones lurking about. A shit night in Brixton is still better than the best night in Crystal Palace.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

editor said:


> You can have a night out in Brixton that's more or less identical to one in Shoreditch/E London now. Same restaurants, same bars, same bland shit.



At least up here in Tulse Hill there's still a good chance of a bar brawl and cheap pint...


----------



## Reiabuzz (Oct 31, 2016)

Does anyone on here use a dogwalker? A reliable one? Had a really bad streak of people not turning up on time or in today's and last monday's case, not turning up at all.

Gonna try to leg it home as soon as possible to save the carpet from the poor little thing's 'movement's


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Trust me, when you're exiled to the sticks, returning to Brixton for a night out still feels like hallowed ground compared to the type of bland, gastrotwat pubs of the SE suburbs. It's the people that make it great and there's still enough wonderful ones lurking about. A shit night in Brixton is still better than the best night in Crystal Palace.


i've had shit nights in brixton and grand nights in crystal palace and the great palace nights were better than the shit brixton nights. which surprised me at the time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> Does anyone on here use a dogwalker? A reliable one? Had a really bad streak of people not turning up on time or in today's and last monday's case, not turning up at all.
> 
> Gonna try to leg it home as soon as possible to save the carpet from the poor little thing's 'movement's


I know a couple of good dog walkers local to Brixton send me a pm and I wil pass on their names.....


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Trust me, when you're exiled to the sticks, returning to Brixton for a night out still feels like hallowed ground compared to the type of bland, gastrotwat pubs of the SE suburbs. It's the people that make it great and there's still enough wonderful ones lurking about. A shit night in Brixton is still better than the best night in Crystal Palace.


It's a shame the Alma went all bland. I had some great nights there.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i've had shit nights in brixton and grand nights in crystal palace and the great palace nights were better than the shit brixton nights. which surprised me at the time.


I'm sure no-one will be surprised to hear that you tend to gravitate towards gastropubs in bland suburbs. It's surprising that you openly confess that Brixton nightlife is a bit too lively for you though.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Trust me, when you're exiled to the sticks, returning to Brixton for a night out still feels like hallowed ground compared to the type of bland, gastrotwat pubs of the SE suburbs. It's the people that make it great and there's still enough wonderful ones lurking about. A shit night in Brixton is still better than the best night in Crystal Palace.



I live in Crystal Pallid and would never think of going out there at night.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm sure no-one will be surprised to hear that you tend to gravitate towards gastropubs in bland suburbs. It's surprising that you openly confess that Brixton nightlife is a bit too lively for you though.


i am surprised to hear i gravitate to bland gastropubs in the suburbs. being as that's a lie. nor have i confessed openly or otherwise that brixton nightlife is a bit too lively. nice to see your creative spirit's not been dinned out of you.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

I once had a good day in Crystal Palace. Got smashed in the Royal Albert and ended up in the basement bar of Numidia, then ended up going home with a girl who looked a bit like Beth Orton...she had a really fancy flat on Gypsy Hill.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I once had a good day in Crystal Palace. Got smashed in the Royal Albert and ended up in the basement bar of Numidia, then ended up going home with a girl who looked a bit like Beth Orton...she had a really fancy flat on Gypsy Hill.



It's probably good for Tinder these days; nowt much else to do.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> It's probably good for Tinder these days; nowt much else to do.



This was in the days before Tinder.

TBF - meeting a girl in the Royal Albert was certainly something I'd never considered possible.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I once had a good day in Crystal Palace. Got smashed in the Royal Albert and ended up in the basement bar of Numidia, then ended up going home with a girl who looked a bit like Beth Orton...she had a really fancy flat on Gypsy Hill.



is that the place roughly opposite where Mcdonalds used to be? ended up smashed in there myself a couple of times, went home with the wife though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Dan U said:


> is that the place roughly opposite where Mcdonalds used to be? ended up smashed in there myself a couple of times, went home with the wife though.



I dunno where MCDonalds used to be. It's opposite the library.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I dunno where MCDonalds used to be. It's opposite the library.



yep, same place. just googled the library.

quite liked it in there iirc. i have never been in sober though.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> i am surprised to hear i gravitate to bland gastropubs in the suburbs.


Indeed, as you admitted in your post - you were surprised to have a better night in the bland suburbs than you have in your inevitably disastrous nights out in Brixton. As you grow into an adult you will find that it's best to be honest with yourself about who you really are. And also that there's nothing wrong with preferring a nice halloumi burger in a pub - where you can hear yourself think - to a drink and drug fuelled rampage through Zone 2. If people want to judge you for that, it's their problem. No need to feel the need to defend yourself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Indeed, as you admitted in your post - you were surprised to have a better night in the bland suburbs than you have in your inevitably disastrous nights out in Brixton. As you grow into an adult you will find that it's best to be honest with yourself about who you are. And also that there's nothing wrong with preferring a nice halloumi burger in a pub - where you can hear yourself think - to a drink and drug fuelled rampage through Zone 2. If people want to judge you for that, it's their problem. No need to feel the need to defend yourself.


the decent night out i had in mind had nothing to do with pubs, i went out for a pizza with @knickerless cage, while the shit night i had in brixton was at the two woodcocks or whatever, up along from the hobgoblin. so you can take your halloumi burger and shove it up your arse. then eat it, i'm sure you'll enjoy the 'special sauce'.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the decent night out i had in mind had nothing to do with pubs, i went out for a pizza with @knickerless cage, while the shit night i had in brixton was at the two woodcocks or whatever, up along from the hobgoblin. so you can take your halloumi burger and shove it up your arse. then eat it, i'm sure you'll enjoy the 'special sauce'.


What toppings did you have on your artisanal pizza?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Dan U said:


> yep, same place. just googled the library.
> 
> quite liked it in there iirc. i have never been in sober though.



It's the kind of pub where being drunk is required.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What toppings did you have on your artisanal pizza?


do you know, the intervening decade has erased that information from my memory. i can remember the conversation and i can remember the journey there and indeed back, but i'm damned if i can recall the toppings.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> the decent night out i had in mind had nothing to do with pubs, i went out for a pizza with @knickerless cage, while the shit night i had in brixton was at the two woodcocks or whatever, up along from the hobgoblin. so you can take your halloumi burger and shove it up your arse. then eat it, i'm sure you'll enjoy the 'special sauce'.



Don't you be slating the two woodcocks!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Don't you be slating the two woodcocks!!!


shut down now i believe. but i had a shit night in there and i'm not fussed who knows it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> shut down now i believe. but i had a shit night in there and i'm not fussed who knows it.



Shut down a long time ago. I used to go there when I had argued with my then GF because I know she'd never look for me there.....

The other place I used to go was the pub that was on the brixton hill end of Upper Tulse Hill. Can not recall the name. That's been knocked down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shut down a long time ago. I used to go there when I had argued with my then GF because I know she'd never look for me there.....
> 
> The other place I used to go was the pub that was on the brixton hill end of Upper Tulse Hill. Can not recall the name. That's been knocked down.


tbh i could have gone in any pub in brixton, no one would have thought to look for me there, they'd have been looking in the innisfree, moss, coach and horses or torrington of glorious memory. ten miles away or more.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Shut down a long time ago. I used to go there when I had argued with my then GF because I know she'd never look for me there.....
> 
> The other place I used to go was the pub that was on the brixton hill end of Upper Tulse Hill. Can not recall the name. That's been knocked down.



The Hop Poles? 

Brixton's lost pubs, The Hop Poles, 60 Upper Tulse Hill, London SW2 2RW


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

clandestino said:


> The Hop Poles?
> 
> Brixton's lost pubs, The Hop Poles, 60 Upper Tulse Hill, London SW2 2RW



That's it. I used to like it in there.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 31, 2016)

I used to like the woodcocks


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> I used to like the woodcocks


so did i: before i had a shit night in there


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so did i: before i had a shit night in there



Did you have a shit in there. The bogs would have ruined you for life.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Did you have a shit in there. The bogs would have ruined you for life.


no, the shit was descriptive of the evening, not of the pub. although the toilets were on the primitive side.


----------



## brixtonblade (Oct 31, 2016)

I used to like the woodcocks


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> no, the shit was descriptive of the evening, not of the pub. although the toilets were on the primitive side.



The whole pub was primitive....


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The whole pub was primitive....


if memory serves its jukebox was crammed with rebel songs


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> so did i: before i had a shit night in there


I expect everyone did, the time you were there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I expect everyone did, the time you were there.


i think you must have been in shortly before because i seem to recall someone's departure had raised people's spirits.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow, outbreak of banter. Are we still allowed that?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Wow, outbreak of banter. Are we still allowed that?



Reported post!!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Wow, outbreak of banter. Are we still allowed that?


Banter derives from the oft-repeated chant "ban teuchter", a demand much heard in the middle ages.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 31, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Banter derives from the oft-repeated chant "ban teuchter", a demand much heard in the middle ages.



It has been a refuge for the small-minded for many a century.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 31, 2016)

Deserter is aways a funny read..they pub crawl Brixton in this one.
And God Created Brixton


----------



## Jangleballix (Oct 31, 2016)

dbs1fan said:


> To get to Peckham Plex or anywhere else there, a 37 bus is best



Or if Clapham High St. Overground is nearer it's only a seven minute journey.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 31, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Deserter is aways a funny read..they pub crawl Brixton in this one.
> And God Created Brixton



Fun read.


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2016)

Spookily, the November thread has already been created right here.


----------

